# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Indiana Survival Jamboree??????

## hoosierarcher

I noticed that a lot of folks that post here are from or near Indiana(like myself).
I decided to ask if you all might be interested in partipating in a weekend event wherein we camp and spend the day sharing info, practicing skills and maybe having a little friendly competition?
Fastest fire by friction
Fastest fire by spark
One match fire
Shelter building, fastest, sturdies, most comfortable, whatever.
Teach what you know and learn from others.
Network a bit and maybe make some new friends.
Whadaya think?
There is plenty of good state and national forest land available to do this here in Indiana. To give us time to plan it out and dot our Is and cross our Ts we set the date for August.
does it sound like something you might be interested in?

----------


## Runs With Beer

These events are fun, Ive been to several. You guys should do it, I would come but you are too far away. Have fun.

----------


## Ken

Rick will supply all of the food and beer.  :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> Rick will supply all of the food and beer.


What?  Is he running against Hopeak?

----------


## Rick

I think it would be a good time. I need to get the next 5 weeks behind me so this arm is good to go but I think it would be fun. I don't know about the fastest anything but it would be good to network and meet each other. 

Deam Wilderness, Southeast of Bloomington would be a good spot but I'm open. Since I'm on the north side of Indy I'm close to anywhere. What say ye, Hoosiers?

----------


## Ken

> What?  Is he running against Hopeak?


Nope.  Rick will just be campaigning for Hopeak.

----------


## Rick

Are you from Indiana? No? I didn't think so. So just go read your briefs or jockies or whatever is you lawyer types do and leave us mountain men alone.....okay, well, there ain't many mountains in Indiana but you know what I mean! Go mind your own bees wax.

----------


## tennecedar

Is this just for Indy folks?

----------


## hoosierarcher

No it isn't meant jst to be for Hoosiers. It's just going to be here in Indiana.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

I bet I can get all of these in one shot....technically if you take the one match fire, you got the fastest friction and spark...  :Wink: 

Fastest fire by friction
Fastest fire by spark
One match fire

----------


## doug1980

Well if you can get definate dates I might be able to come down for a weekend.  Wanna come home and see the family for a few weeks but would love to do this.  Where you all want to do this, I'm close to the Hoosier National Forest but anywhere is good>

----------


## crashdive123

About a 15 hour drive.......it's possible.

----------


## tennecedar

Google maps says almost six hours driving from here. I can make it five.

----------


## hoosierarcher

> I bet I can get all of these in one shot....technically if you take the one match fire, you got the fastest friction and spark... 
> 
> Fastest fire by friction
> Fastest fire by spark
> One match fire


Alpine you're going to be a good politician someday or media hack spinning things like that.LOL






OH sorry I just realized that was hitting below the belt.

----------


## RaymondPeter

I would love to attend something like this but sadly my free time this entire summer is pretty well booked.  :Frown:  Guess I'll keep reading and practicing alone! 

(Yes... I know I lobed you all a softball there...lol)

----------


## Beans

I have attended these types of events in the past and found them to be benifical is providing new ideas, sharping my skills or just plain fun.

Those that live in Indiana have a large selection of events 


Redbud Trail Rendezvous  April 25 & 26, 2009
Rochester, Indiana

16th annual Bridgeton Mountain Man Rendezvous  April 25 - 26, 2009
Bridgeton, Indiana

Spirit of Vincennes Rendezvous May 23 & 24, 2009
Vincennes, Indiana 
(French Commons) 

National Muzzle Loading Rifle Association's 
National Spring Shoot  June 13 – 21, 2009
Friendship, Indiana
www.nmlra.org


National Muzzle Loading Rifle Association’s National Championship Shoot
September 12-20, 2009
Friendship, Indiana
www.nmlra.org

Trail of Courage Living History Festival
September 19 & 20, 2009
Rochester, Indiana

Pioneer Days
October 3 & 4, 2009
Terre Haute, Indiana

----------


## Rick

Thanks for the post, Beans. I've lived here almost 20 years and didn't know about those rendezvous.

----------


## hoosierarcher

Most of those are black powder/muzzle loader or historic re-enactment events not just bushcraft/woodsmanship/tracker/forager workshops like this will be.
Believe it or not I am from Vincennes and in Vincennes and I've never been to the Spirit of Old Vincennes Rendevous because I have always felt it was too touristy for me. I am checking it out this year just to see some of the venders and because I've heard the grub is good.
Maybe we can get some of this websites sponsors to be vendors and sponsors of this event. 
To start the actual planning of this event....... How does the second weekend in August sound?

----------


## Rick

Ah, here we go. My wedding anniversary is that week. I'd be a dead man.

----------


## hoosierarcher

OK FIRST weekend in August or Third if it would be easier to go after the anniversury party.

----------


## doug1980

> Most of those are black powder/muzzle loader or historic re-enactment events not just bushcraft/woodsmanship/tracker/forager workshops like this will be.
> Believe it or not I am from Vincennes and in Vincennes and I've never been to the Spirit of Old Vincennes Rendevous because I have always felt it was too touristy for me. I am checking it out this year just to see some of the venders and because I've heard the grub is good.
> Maybe we can get some of this websites sponsors to be vendors and sponsors of this event. 
> To start the actual planning of this event....... How does the second weekend in August sound?


I will try to make it.  I should be in Otwell for two weeks and August sounds good.

----------


## Kemperor

I'm definitely down for it. If you all need a location, I've definitely got one.

----------


## hoosierarcher

> I'm definitely down for it. If you all need a location, I've definitely got one.


OK Kemperor spill it!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'll through my Ohio hat in... I can adjust my schedule most of the time.

----------


## crashdive123

It is a bit of a drive, but I'd be interested.

----------


## Rick

Are you jiggy for it?

----------


## crashdive123

At my weight and age.....jiggy just getting up for more coffee.

----------


## Rick

That there is funny, I don't care who you are!

----------


## Kemperor

I know of 110 acres of wooded land near Gosport. Has a freshwater spring. Actually set up pretty well for a thing such as this. It's private property.

----------


## hoosierarcher

You talk as if permission is assured, are you? because if so I guess we have a location.

----------


## trax

110 acres huh? OK, how long after your jamboree do I wait before I have to come down and find y'all wherever you wandered off to? :Whistling:

----------


## Rick

Local Militia Rescued

Indiana State Police announced late this afternoon that all of the members of the Hoosier Jamboree have been found. Sixteen members of the Hoosier Jamboree, a group state police are calling a splinter militia group, were lost amid 100 acres of forested land here in Indiana. According to reports, the group had spent the week-end testing their skills when they became disoriented in the woods. Several aerial flares were used in an effort to attract rescuers but the flares only succeeded in burning four tents and three tarps. 

"They had more gear in there than the 1st Infantry Division," said Captain Dobbins of the highway patrol. "Unfortunately, no one knew how to use any of it. It's just fortunate that Nora the Squirrel called us before anyone was seriously hurt. Other than being disoriented, wet and cold, everyone was fine."

In other news, Nora the Squirrel has been nominated for a humanitarian award by Governor Mitch Daniels.

----------


## tennecedar

*"They had more gear in there than the 1st Infantry Division," said Captain Dobbins of the highway patrol.* 
You at least got that part right....


Trax, if I wander off it's so I *won't* be found.

----------


## tennecedar

*a group state police are calling a splinter militia group*

Traxistan National Militia?

----------


## trax

> *"They had more gear in there than the 1st Infantry Division," said Captain Dobbins of the highway patrol.* 
> You at least got that part right....
> 
> 
> Trax, if I wander off it's so I *won't* be found.


That right there is a dang good policy.

----------


## trax

> *a group state police are calling a splinter militia group*
> 
> Traxistan National Militia?


They're all too tall for the Traxistanian military, it's a long story ..about being short...never mind.

----------


## Rick

We'd never fit on the Shetland Ponies, that's for sure. (And they'd never support us, either).

----------


## Rick

Hey! Traxistan has a canine unit. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## tennecedar

Yeah but all he's trained to do is stop bacon export.

----------


## tennecedar

Has anyone confirmed a location for the jamboree?

----------


## nell67

> We'd never fit on the Shetland Ponies, that's for sure. (And they'd never support us, either).


Ahem..... maybe you _guys_ wouldn't fit on the ponies,but,ummmm, not all of us are giants :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## crashdive123

Now you just remember son, anybody tries to jump on your back - you let me know.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## nell67

LOL,my legs probably wouldn't touch the ground on that little guy either Crash

----------


## hoosierarcher

WOW this thread has gone far of field.
OK The date is the THIRD weekend in August.(14,15, 16)
The Location is Kemperor's private acreage(provided he gets it approved.)
It may be small enough we can just have potluck meals each day.
I personally believe that it will be worth attending even if only 5 people show up; but I'm hoping for more. If we all contribute we can have a pig roast to cap the weekend.(if that is something you folks might be interested in)
If you're planning on attending you're on the planning commitee(LOL). Let's get some of the planning out of the way sooner rather than later. OK what do you folks have to say now?

----------


## trax

> Yeah but all he's trained to do is stop bacon export.


well that's pretty darned important.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I've been in north central Pennsylvania for the past few days...  I'm glad some additional talk and progress has been made on the rendezvous.  I'll make plans to attend.

----------


## Rick

Hey Kemporer, is Gosport, Indiana rock solid for the meet?

----------


## R.Spencer

I live in spouthern Il and very interested.

----------


## Rick

Well roll up your pack and wade across the Wabash. You'll be welcome, too.

----------


## crashdive123

But first, head on over here and tell us a bit about yourself so we know what to expect.

----------


## hoosierarcher

Well do we want to do this thing?

----------


## crashdive123

Absolutely.  Just waiting on you to set the date and location.

----------


## Beo

> I bet I can get all of these in one shot....technically if you take the one match fire, you got the fastest friction and spark... 
> 
> Fastest fire by friction
> Fastest fire by spark
> One match fire


 
Haaaaaaaaa Haaaaaaa Alpine that was great you win.
I'd come if Nell tends to my leaking flesh wound... lol... just kidding lil sis. I'd come there from Cincy.

----------


## nell67

> Haaaaaaaaa Haaaaaaa Alpine that was great you win.
> I'd come if Nell tends to my leaking flesh wound... lol... just kidding lil sis. I'd come there from Cincy.


I can take care of your little booboo big brother,but just remember this,I AIN"T KISSING IT TO MAKE IT FEEL BETTER!............

----------


## Beo

You are silly as he11 lil sis, don't think I'd want ya to... well maybe... lol... Trax would hunt me down though so naw won't work.

----------


## Rick

I posted on the other thread and asked if Gosport was locked in concrete but no reply so far.

----------


## nell67

Yup,I think he would show up at the Jamboree,just to make sure I didn't!

----------


## crashdive123

My wife has given me a hall pass for the trip, so looking forward to it.

----------


## nell67

Cool beans Crash,don't know if I will get the time off work,we shall see.

----------


## hoosierarcher

> I posted on the other thread and asked if Gosport was locked in concrete but no reply so far.


Kemperor seems to have been away from the site since he promised the land. So I may have to find another location.
So far I figured
The third weekend in August worked for most people. Central Indiana south of Indy would seem to be the best compromise of location. If anyone has a line on where we can get an approximately 100 pound pig and the cost thereof we can determine what will be needed in way of donations from attendees. I was thinking of contacting Wilderness Way Magazine and Backwoodsman Magazine and Hood's Woods and seeing if they would donate some subscriptions and DVDs for raffle or door prizes. You folks have any ideas?

----------


## Rick

We still have some time for the location. I was hoping he would log on and give us some idea if Gosport was a Go. If it turns out that we have to find some place else we can still plan for that general location. There are a number of state and national areas we could look at. Charles Deam Wilderness, Morgan Monroe, McCormicks Creek, lot's of areas in Hoosier National. So, location shouldn't be a problem. Most areas have group camping available. Charles Deam is all primative camping. 

A hog roast, huh? Any packing plant should be able to handle that. 

I was going to bring some items for door prizes. I think I can probably come up with a few things members would be interested in.

----------


## crashdive123

I was planning on making a couple of little kits to give away.  If I can get the time, and find a local company to cut a few steel blanks for a design I made there might even be a knife.

----------


## Rick

Oh, there will be knives. That's for certain.

----------


## crashdive123

> Where ya headed buddy?

>Indiana Survival Jamboree.

>So, you bringing much camping gear?

>Me? Nah.  I'm kind of a minalmist camper.

>Sooooo.  What's the tractor trailor for?

>My knives.

----------


## hoosierarcher

> > Where ya headed buddy?
> 
> >Indiana Survival Jamboree.
> 
> >So, you bringing much camping gear?
> 
> >Me? Nah.  I'm kind of a minalmist camper.
> 
> >Sooooo.  What's the tractor trailor for?
> ...


LOL Crash
Usually truck bed is full of bows on the way to the Woods. I may be giving away a 3 piece take down Longbow.

----------


## crashdive123

So - arriving on Friday the 14th and leaving on Sunday?

----------


## Rick

Sounds good to me.

----------


## R.Spencer

any update that is confirmered?

----------


## Rick

I just sent Kemporer an email asking about the 100 acres at Gosport. I'll let you all know what he says.  If anyone else has acreage or knows of acreage that could be used, speak up!

----------


## hoosierarcher

I hope he replies

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

no clue friend. i would like to go to that. dont know if i can. i dont know any body up there with that much space. i do have a friend in illinois.. but his one room appt wound never do.......

----------


## Rick

Well that's for sure. You'd spill the oil. It would ignite the place and then where would we be?

----------


## Rick

Well that would be just great, Dreamgirl. We'd love to have you but isn't that a bit of drive from Bangladesh? 

Why not hike over to the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself? 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## oldsoldier

Hoosier...... If you make it to the rendevous ya gotta try bud's rootbeer if he's still there. Barq's -n- dad's ain't got nothin on bud's. the food ain't bad either. Enjoy

----------


## hoosierarcher

I've got plans to make it this year. I love good rootbeer.

----------


## crashdive123

I guess Kemporer is sort of MIA.  You Indiana folks got plans for an alternative?

----------


## oldsoldier

Some one mentioned hoosier national forest I've camped there a few time's there is an area called hemlock cliffs it has a primative camping area ( FREE) but No services (water,toilet's,lights NONE  It does however have about 10-12 camping spots where you could probibly set up twice that many tents. if anyone wants to rappel there are some good cliff's about 200 yards from the camp area. As well as several trails etc. I'm not sure where or who you call for more info.

----------


## hoosierarcher

Der twert no rutbeer der

----------


## hoosierarcher

I did pick up a Nessmuk knife w/ tooled leather sheath. High carbon steel 58-60 Rockwell5.5" blade, full tang, 3 pins, maple slabs finished with danish oil.Looks like it will make a pretty good brushcraft knife.

----------


## oldsoldier

hoosier..... Sorry to hear bud wasn't there but it has been 3-4 years since I went last. But bud has been there for years maybe hopefully he just took a year off.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I still would like to attend the rendezvous, put me down for updates.  If I can be of help let me know, I can arrive early if need be.

----------


## Rick

Kemporer has never responded and has not logged on for over 2 months. So...Let's see if we can move this thing forward. At least decide on a location. Here's my cut at it. Since this is a first meeting for everyone that will be attending perhaps a state park might make a better location. That would give everyone, newbies and veteran campers, the ability to attend and keep everyone safe. 

Here is an interactive map of Indiana parks and reservoirs for everyone to look at. Some points worth mentioning are McKormick's Creek, Brown County, Spring Mill and Clifty Falls. Clifty Falls has 59 primitive camp sites but it sits right on the Ohio. Spring Mill has 36 primitive camps sites. McCormick's Creek has 32. 

Each of the state parks I mention has a lodge as well so if you really need something it should be available. I'm thinking more for the newbies. 

http://www.in.gov/dnr/parklake/2392.htm

There is also a Deam Wilderness in Southern Indiana. It is truly primitive with no facilities whatsoever. 

http://www.wilderness.net/index.cfm?...ldView&WID=112

Those are just some suggestions. Let's hear what you think.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm up for whatever the people that are familiar with the area decide.  Yesterday my wife sprung on me "I might go too" (she'll probably let me know the day before the trip).  Seems that after several extended Navy deployments and then quite a bit of business travel after the military she does not like it when I'm gone.  Ain't love grand.

----------


## hoosierarcher

I'd suggest State Forest camping as well, Green/Sullivan is West centrally located. There are a lot of choice.

----------


## Ken

Just move it to Rhode Island.  There's plenty of room in my backyard!  You're all welcome!  We can have contests:

Best Hammering
Best Plumbing
Best Painting
Best Masonry

We can have demolition exhibitions on my shed!

Tractor Contests!  

Great beaches!  Awesome fishing and boating!   

C'mon!  Drive this way!

----------


## crashdive123

Sooooo - are you asking us to commence hammering and fix your plumbing?

On a more serious note - you should go - you've got a fast car.

----------


## Rick

I've never been to Green Sullivan. In fact, I'd never heard of it. I can't believe how many lakes it has and 100 primitive camp sites. 

Can you shed some additional light on Greene Sullivan, Hoosierarcher? I assume you've been there. 

Here's a map of the property: 

http://www.angelfire.com/ms/ceninfish/GSSF.html

----------


## Rick

And the state write up on it: 

http://www.in.gov/dnr/forestry/4821.htm

----------


## Ken

> Sooooo - are you asking us to commence hammering and fix your plumbing?


I like to think of it as a training exercise.




> On a more serious note - you should go -


I'd love to.  There may even be a slight possibility .....




> - you've got a fast car.


And those Connecticut State Troopers are STILL watching out for it after my last trip to Virginia.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Wow, Rick.  You type fast.  Maybe I should have my secretary type my posts.

----------


## Rick

They'd, no doubt, be less anal. ( I kill myself...LOL...Oh, man....)

----------


## Ken

> ( I kill myself...LOL...Oh, man....)


 :clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## nell67

> Kemporer has never responded and has not logged on for over 2 months. So...Let's see if we can move this thing forward. At least decide on a location. Here's my cut at it. Since this is a first meeting for everyone that will be attending perhaps a state park might make a better location. That would give everyone, newbies and veteran campers, the ability to attend and keep everyone safe. 
> 
> Here is an interactive map of Indiana parks and reservoirs for everyone to look at. Some points worth mentioning are McKormick's Creek, Brown County, Spring Mill and Clifty Falls. Clifty Falls has 59 primitive camp sites but it sits right on the Ohio. Spring Mill has 36 primitive camps sites. McCormick's Creek has 32. 
> 
> Each of the state parks I mention has a lodge as well so if you really need something it should be available. I'm thinking more for the newbies. 
> 
> http://www.in.gov/dnr/parklake/2392.htm
> 
> There is also a Deam Wilderness in Southern Indiana. It is truly primitive with no facilities whatsoever. 
> ...


 I vote Spring Mill  or Deam's lake,SM is very nice,but I haven't been to Deams Lake yet,would be nice to check it out. And it is pretty much a 20 minute drive from I-65,just north of Louisville KY.

----------


## crashdive123

Any progress on a location?

----------


## oldsoldier

Don't forget hoosier national forest half way between Evansville and Louisville. One area I go to often is hemlock cliffs large area for tents primative sites room for about 20 tents if you don't mind being 8-10 feet apart. camping is free here. Remember no facilities close you have to bring everything including your own firewood. Just a thought

----------


## Rick

Can't transport firewood!!!! You can get that confiscated. Emerald Ash Borer is making a run on the state and transporting firewood can get you in dutch because you can spread the little beggar.

----------


## doren

Stop somewhere inside the state line or state forest line and collect your own. I wish I could attend. Between work and personal life It would be difficult.

----------


## Rick

You can't transport wood within the state. If you have wood in your vehicle when you arrive at any park, they confiscate it.

The are getting pretty tough about aquatic hitchhikers, too. They want you to dump your bilge and let your craft dry for five days OR take it to a car wash and wash the underneath before taking it from one body of water to another. They don't want you to take bait from one body of water to another for the same reason.

----------


## oldsoldier

There is usually someone that services the parks selling wood or was last year anyway might be something to check on when a location is finalized?

----------


## Rick

That was true at Summit Lake, OS. They did have wood for sale. 

Hoosierarcher and I have PM'd on location. He had earlier suggested Greene/Sullivan and I posted some links on it. I'll take a run down there in the next week or so and scope things out and talk to the park folks. 

@Nell - The problem with Spring Mill is they only have 36 primitive sites for camping and the rest are Class A, all electric. Deam's Lake is all Class A. Reservations are required in advance and Class A sites are in the $25.00 per night range.

Greene-Sullivan has 100 primitive sites available on a first come, first served basis. They are all Class C (primitive) and that runs about $8.00 a night. There have pit toilets (according to the link) so no catholes. 

I'll know more once I talk to them. 


More to come on location!!

----------


## crashdive123

Cool beans.  This should be fun.  Looking forward to putting a few more faces to names.

----------


## Rick

Cool Beans is a Hoosier saying. Floridians are not allowed to use Cool Beans. You are welcome to use, Cool Ocean Breeze or Cool Bermuda Shorts but Cool Beans is a registered trademark of Hoosiers.......Just sayin'

----------


## crashdive123

Just trying to learn the lingo before the trip.  Cool Ocean Breeze ---- I wish!

----------


## hoosierarcher

Rick I could meet you there with a day or two advance notice.

----------


## Rick

Earlier today, I sent an email to the Greene-Sullivan SP office with a list of questions. I'll let everyone know their response. I was planning to go down this week and scout it out but the "check engine" light came on this afternoon in my truck so I'll have to get that checked out first. The wife and I were planning to go down on Friday and do some canoeing at the park....if the truck is done (fingers crossed). 

I'm currently in one of those everything has to break down at once phases. Everybody has experienced them. My van is in the shop right now with a vacuum leak SOMEWHERE, the 40 amp breaker gave up the ghost on the heat pump today (The breaker for cryin' out loud!) and this afternoon the check engine light came on in the truck. I have to chuckle at the timing of it.

----------


## crashdive123

Check the gas cap on your truck to make sure it is properly secured.  A loose one may cause your check engine light to come on.

----------


## Rick

Did it. The blasted van has been giving me fits. The light comes on all the time and it's always a 466 error code. I'm making them do a smoke test tomorrow. That should find the vacuum leak once and for all. 

As for the truck, who knows. 

My wife has the drill down from the van. Light comes on, check the gas cap. :Bored:

----------


## crashdive123

Well that exhausts my trouble shooting capabilities on modern vehicles.

----------


## Rick

@ HoosierArcher - I realized I hadn't addressed your post. Sorry.

I'm tentatively setting this Friday to go down. My wife is going to take off work and go with me provided the truck is fixed. Otherwise, I'll wait and go next week. As I said, we will probably go canoeing and I may talk her into camping. 

You said a couple of days notice so I'm assuming you have to take off work. Given the situation on my truck, I won't ask you to make those kinds of plans. Although it would be great to meet you there. Let me know here or via PM what your situation is and we can figure it out from there. 

@ Everyone else - Greene-Sullivan is by no means locked in. I'm certainly open to suggestions. Just remember that the properties that are Class A camping (electrical available) run about $25.50 a night in Indiana State Parks while Class C (primitive) is about $8.00 a night. I'm sure that sounds a lot better to most folks. There are some Class B properties (not many) and they run around $16.00 per night depending on the location. Most of the properties are Class A with a few or no Class C sites available.

----------


## crashdive123

Class C's tend to be much more quiet and peaceful too.

----------


## Rick

Yes. No electricity to run the boom boxes all night. 

There are a couple of other state forests in the southern part of the state. All Class C with vaulted toilets. None with 100 camp sites like Greene-Sullivan but a couple have quite a few. Here is a link to the state forest property.

http://www.in.gov/dnr/forestry/3631.htm

(They are the size of Hopeak's back yard. Sad, huh?)

----------


## Rick

I received a response from Green-Sullivan. They are going to mail me an information packet. I guesstomated about 20 folks so their response is based on that number. Below are the questions I asked along with their answers. 

1.    I understand camping is on a first come first served basis and all campsites are primitive. With this large of a group and the fact we would like to stay together is there any way that some type of reservations could be made? Sorry we do not have an advance reservation system.  However, you shouldn't have a problem getting enough sites next to each other for the dates mentioned above
2.    The fees for primitive camping are usually in the $8.00 a night range. Is that close to the fee and how does it need to be paid  Yes, $8.00 per site, per night.  Max of 2 tents per site.   I would think that 3 to 4 sites should be plenty.  
3.    When I come down to scout out the park I'll stop by the office to talk with you. It looks like the office is located at the crossroad of 159 and Gambill Road. Is that correct? Yes, 
4.    I know we in Indiana have a problem with Emerald Ash Borer so I've already told everyone not to bring any wood. Can it be purchased at the park?  It can be purchase @ 4 way bridge bait shop and well as several stores in Linton.   Linton is approx 4 miles east of the forest. 
5.    Is there some place we can purchase topo maps of the park  We have property maps @ no charge available at the office.   
6.    Are you aware of any other event that is occurring this same week-end? Another event could impact the number of camping sites available. None that I am aware of.  Usually the only weekends that are full are the holiday week-ends.  Memorial, July 4th, Labor day week-end.

As it now stands, I will be going down next week-end; June 27, 28 and 29th to scout out the place. My wife couldn't get off work Friday so we are going down the following week-end and spend the week-end camping. 

(as a side note, the van problem turned out to be the spring loaded vent in the gas cap. Sweet!)

----------


## crashdive123

Cool Ocean Breeze.  Looking forward to your report.

----------


## Rick

Too funny!!!

----------


## oldsoldier

So it looks like green-sullivan weekend of august 14-16 correct? Do we still want raffle/door prizes. if so I can build a few 4"x? cache tubes if you want me to. Might even ome up with a couple other things to donate.

----------


## crashdive123

Bring whatever you want to trade, swap or give away.  The more the merrier.

----------


## Rick

The "care" package arrived today from the DNR. They had quite a bit of information in it including a map of the property. It isn't a topo but it's not too bad. 

Here is a list of the folks in this thread that have expressed interest in attending:

   Hoosierarcher
  Crashdive123
  Nell67
  Doug1980
  Tennecedar
  Kemporer
  Pgvoutdoors
  R.Spencer
  Oldsoldier


If your plans have changed and you can no longer attend, just let me know. If you are not listed above but WANT to attend, let me know that as well. I'll try and pick everyone up a similar information package when my wife and I go down the 26th of this month. I'll pm you and get your address and mail it to you.


Many of the lakes are stocked with rainbow, red ear, blue gill, largemouth bass, channel catfish, bullheads, crappie and warmouth. The state record bluegill (3lbs, 3oz) was taken out of one of these lakes. If you like to fish this might be a good place for it. You'll need a fishing license, of course. 

There is an archery range if anyone is interested. The range has a shelter house, four practice targets at marked distances and 15 targets scattered along a wood-chipped trail to simulate hunting conditions. There is no cost for the archery range. 

There is a local archery club that has organized shoots. If you are interested in that let me know and I'll pick you up a schedule. According to the information I received they host 30 or 40 events and there is a small fee. 

If you plan to bring a boat, all of the lakes are limited to electric trolling motors only. Motorized craft require a $20/year permit. Non-motorized permits are $5/year. You have to walk into some of the lakes. 

There are a total 7000 acres of woodlands and rolling hills and 120 lakes. 

There is also a campsite and facilities for anyone with physical challenges. The campsite has pit toilets, playground and a fishing pier. There is also a fish cleaning station across the road from this campground (Reservoir 26). If this is an issue then just let me know. There's no reason we can't stay at this location to make it convenient for everyone. 

There is a horseman's campground if you want to bring your horse. The rate is $12.00 a day. There is water, public facilities and picnic tables, as well as hitching posts, at the horseman's campground. As mentioned earlier, the rate for the primitive sites is $8.00 per day. 

There are no entrance fees. All the sites are on a first come first served basis. You can either register at the Forest Office or the self check-in station in the camp ground. 

If you are interested in fishing or bringing a boat, you might want to go ahead and order those permits so you'll have them. You can get the boat permit online at: 

https://estore.dnr.state.in.us/

Your fishing license can also be purchased online. 

http://www.in.gov/ai/appfiles/dnr-license/index.html

We will establish some basic ground rules for the meeting and I want to make it absolutely clear....THIS IS NOT A SPONSORED EVENT. Neither Chris, the forum, nor the moderators are responsible, in any way, for your safety. This is just a bunch of folks getting together to have a good time. 

More to Come!!!!

----------


## R.Spencer

Looking better and better. I best get to making some things.

----------


## crashdive123

> Looking better and better. I best get to making some things.


How are you with daiquiris?

----------


## Rick

Ooh. Or bacon sandwiches?

----------


## R.Spencer

better with margaritias. And a killer grilled cheese with bacon

----------


## crashdive123

OK, I'm marking the list......R.Spencer is bringing margaritas and his killer grilled cheese with bacon.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Sounds good Rick!  I still have those dates open and plan to attend.  If I can be any help by arriving early let me know.

----------


## Rick

I'll include directions to the local bacon market and liquor store with R. Spencer's stuff. 

Thanks, pgv. I will.

----------


## R.Spencer

Rick and Crash, You better bring more than a healthy appetite and unquenchable thirst :Smash:

----------


## crashdive123

> Rick and Crash, You better bring more than a healthy appetite and unquenchable thirst


Of course charm and wit follow us every place we go..........or was that dim and wit?

----------


## oldsoldier

I can also arrive early/mid morning friday to help as needed. Also since I drive a truck for Lewis bakery I can get either a HUGE discount or free bread,sweet rolls, buns etc. So let me know about how much we'll need and I'll cover that stuff if it's cool with everybody.

----------


## Rick

You are talking semi load right? Sitting in the back of a reefer with a whole trailer load of Honey Buns and a cup of coffee. There really is a heaven.

----------


## Ken

> You are talking semi load right? Sitting in the back *with* a reefer and a whole trailer load of Honey Buns and a cup of coffee. There really is a heaven.


That's just not right.

----------


## crashdive123

Ken - I see that you are learning the fine art of editing ones posts.

----------


## Rick

You're Despicable. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## oldsoldier

Rick don't know about the truk load. Sorry reefer is out co. doesn't have any. But I figured on bringing a couple dozen loaves (loafs?) of mixed bread white/wheat etc. A couple trays of bulk burger buns (36 per tray) if anyone wants them Hot dog buns. Some apple,cherry, cheese and delux danishes and some muffins blueberry,banana nut and chocolate if we have any. Maybe some cookies if we have any in whse. I figured that should be enough and maybe some left people can take home. If we need anything else or anyone has any idea of anything else let me know.

----------


## Rick

If this keeps up the whole forum is going to be there! Deluxe Danish for breakfast? Someone will have to twist my arm....but okay.

----------


## crashdive123

Coffee, bacon and Deluxe Danish (or is it Dainii?).  Well that takes care of the breakfast planning.

----------


## Rick

I think I'll set my tent up next to oldsoldier. He might need some...uh....protecting or something. And with that much food he'll need to store it some place. We'll think of something. Maybe my tent. Just thinking out loud here.

----------


## oldsoldier

I may just have to hook my "big trailer" to the jeep instead of the small one for the trip.

----------


## Ken

Time to order T-shirts:  

"I Survived the Indiana Survival Jamboree."  

"My Family Went To The Indiana Survival Jamboree And All I Got Was This Lousy T-shirt."

----------


## oldsoldier

T-s cool!!! Mommy I want one..  Well guys have fun today I logged on as soon as I got home from work missed ya all... LOL... But gotta catch some Zs went to work at 6 am yesterday went to edwardsville Ill. x2 then made BIG circle thru Ill About 500 miles . 20 stops no sleep.... Good night er good day.... morning whatever talk to you in P.M.  Don

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I plan on buying an Indiana fishing license and will bring extra fly fishing equipment.  If anyone wishes to learn to fly cast I would be glad to loan you the equipment and give lessons as needed.

----------


## Rick

I posted the link for the licenses in Post 117. 

I'll be bringing two canoes.

----------


## Ken

> I'll be bringing two canoes.


One for each foot?   :Innocent:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I can bring a touring kayak.

----------


## Rick

Ken, have you seen the thong pic? One for each cheek. Cheeky!

----------


## Rick

I can get my hands on some throwing axes from the Allen Foundry or Slasinski Foundry or Cold Steel at Wholesale. I can get some Cold Steel True Flight throwing knives, too. I thought we could have some fun throwing stuff. I've never done it and if the rest of you are green at it then it might be worth a laugh and some prizes for "Best Hit on a Pickup Truck", "Closest to the Slow Guy" kind of things. 

If some of you KNOW how to throw then maybe you could give some lessons. 

Thoughts?

----------


## Ken

> I can get my hands on some throwing axes from the Allen Foundry or Slasinski Foundry or Cold Steel at Wholesale. I can get some Cold Steel True Flight throwing knives, too. I thought we could have some fun throwing stuff. I've never done it and if the rest of you are green at it then it might be worth a laugh and some prizes for "Best Hit on a Pickup Truck", "Closest to the Slow Guy" kind of things. 
> 
> If some of you KNOW how to throw then maybe you could give some lessons. 
> 
> Thoughts?


I know how to throw-up. Does THAT count?Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> I can get my hands on some throwing axes from the Allen Foundry or Slasinski Foundry or Cold Steel at Wholesale. I can get some Cold Steel True Flight throwing knives, too. I thought we could have some fun throwing stuff. I've never done it and if the rest of you are green at it then it might be worth a laugh and some prizes for "Best Hit on a Pickup Truck", "Closest to the Slow Guy" kind of things. 
> 
> If some of you KNOW how to throw then maybe you could give some lessons. 
> 
> Thoughts?


Throwing sharp things?  Heck yeah!

----------


## Rick

I picture guys trying to 'splain holes in things when they get home. The truck bed? The kayak? The left tire? Well, that's a long story. Ya see.......

----------


## nell67

> I can get my hands on some throwing axes from the Allen Foundry or Slasinski Foundry or Cold Steel at Wholesale. I can get some Cold Steel True Flight throwing knives, too. I thought we could have some fun throwing stuff. I've never done it and if the rest of you are green at it then it might be worth a laugh and some prizes for "Best Hit on a Pickup Truck", "Closest to the Slow Guy" kind of things. 
> 
> If some of you KNOW how to throw then maybe you could give some lessons. 
> 
> Thoughts?


If I get to make it,just remember one thing.....I throw like a girl... :EEK!:  :gimp:  :Oops:  :nurse: < better have one of these on standby.

----------


## Scoobywan

> If I get to make it,just remember one thing.....I throw like a girl...< better have one of these on standby.


Throwing like a girl is dangerous, I remember getting hit with some shoes my mom would throw.... glad nobody ever gave her an axe.  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

I throw like a girl, too. Scream like one on occasion.

----------


## rebel

A question...

Why the month of August?  It'll be *HOT*.  

Just sit and sweat kind of *hot*.  Folks will be grumpy because they're *hot*.  You can't get to sleep because your *hot*.

Did I mention *HOT*?

Personally I like the fall.  October is just about perfect.  A *cool* breeze to rustle the changing leaves and you can enjoy an evening fire before going to sleep.

----------


## crashdive123

They're just being kind to us Florida folks - trying to make us feel at home.

----------


## nell67

> I throw like a girl, too. Scream like one on occasion.


 I don't scream.

----------


## oldsoldier

Well.....since we'll be in a state park and probibly can't get away with blowin' stuff up I guess throwin' sharp stuff is the (almost) next best thing.

----------


## rebel

> A question...
> 
> Why the month of August?  It'll be *HOT*.  
> 
> Just sit and sweat kind of *hot*.  Folks will be grumpy because they're *hot*.  You can't get to sleep because your *hot*.
> 
> Did I mention *HOT*?
> 
> Personally I like the fall.  October is just about perfect.  A *cool* breeze to rustle the changing leaves and you can enjoy an evening fire before going to sleep.


A few more reasons for having it in the fall: 
*Gas will be cheaper.  
*Airlines usually have a ticket sale in the fall .
*The parks are not as crowded.

----------


## crashdive123

Nobody said there wouldn't be a get together in the fall.  Who knows, this could become a regular event.  Another reason to hold the Hoosier Survival Jamboree of August in August is, well, we'd have to change the letterhead and envelopes to sat October.  Printing costs being what they are and all it's probably best to have the August Jamboree in August.

----------


## rebel

> Nobody said there wouldn't be a get together in the fall.  Who knows, this could become a regular event.  Another reason to hold the Hoosier Survival Jamboree of August in August is, well, we'd have to change the letterhead and envelopes to sat October.  Printing costs being what they are and all it's probably best to have the August Jamboree in August.


Thats right.  Just don't come cryin to me all stinky and flies all over you, your cake and watermellon.

 August flies are like none other in the world. Small, fast and fearless, they can sense the humidity on your body some ten miles away. Or at least that's how it seems. One minute you're standing there and the next thing you know there's a fly trying to drink from your eyeball and another trying to suck off the moisture from your lower lip. It's like they just materialize out of nowhere. Bloody annoying, too.

----------


## Rick

At the beginning of the thread we tossed out what folks wanted to do and August was agreed to. Besides, it will only be hot where the temperature is real high.

----------


## rebel

I'm not trying to rain on your parade.  Did I mention big thunderstorms with hail and tornadoes are the norm for that time of year and region?  

It's just that August is a busy time for me.  I'll have to catch another jamboree.

I needed a door prize too!

----------


## crashdive123

Rebel - as to the flies - I'll bring the big bug truck with the spray rig in it. :Lol:

----------


## Ken

> Rebel - as to the flies - I'll bring the big bug truck with the spray rig in it.


How does that thing work on people?

----------


## rebel

> Rebel - as to the flies - I'll bring the big bug truck with the spray rig in it.


Please save some juice for my place.

----------


## Rick

Besides, we're routy touty manly men. We don't worry 'bout no stinkin' flies. We laugh at heat and humidity! Oh! Would you look at that. I've broken a nail typing this!

----------


## Ken

> Besides, we're routy touty manly men. We don't worry 'bout no stinkin' flies. We laugh at heat and humidity! Oh! Would you look at that. I've broken a nail typing this!


Wanna' sue the keyboard manufacturer?  :Innocent:

----------


## nell67

> Besides, we're routy touty manly men. We don't worry 'bout no stinkin' flies. We laugh at heat and humidity! Oh! Would you look at that. I've broken a nail typing this!


about that routy  touty manly man thing....speak for yourself!!!!

----------


## Rick

Uh, well, what I mean is...Oops, I have to go now........

----------


## rebel

Well, Clark you might want to think about an RV...

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...num=4&ct=image

----------


## crashdive123

Nell - about that routy touty thing........refer to post 150.

----------


## nell67

> Nell - about that routy touty thing........refer to post 150.


Gotcha Crash,I knew he was just trying to make himself feel better after having posted THAT!

----------


## Rick

Oh, boy! Are my cheeks red.

----------


## Ken

> Oh, boy! Are my cheeks red.


Which cheeks?

----------


## Rick

Yes, they are.

----------


## nell67

> Which cheeks?


You have to ask that after he wiggled his tush at Lorna????

----------


## rebel

> You have to ask that after he wiggled his tush at Lorna????


 Friction is the force resisting the relative lateral (tangential) motion of solid surfaces, fluid layers, or material elements in contact. It is usually subdivided into several varieties:

Dry friction resists relative lateral motion of two solid surfaces in contact. Dry friction is also subdivided into static friction between non-moving surfaces, and kinetic friction (sometimes called sliding friction or dynamic friction) between moving surfaces. 
Lubricated friction[1] or fluid friction[2][3] resists relative lateral motion of two solid surfaces separated by a layer of gas or liquid. 
Fluid friction is also used to describe the friction between layers within a fluid that are moving relative to each other.[4][5] 
Skin friction is a component of drag, the force resisting the motion of a solid body through a fluid. 
Internal friction is the force resisting motion between the elements making up a solid material while it undergoes deformation.[5] 
Friction is not a fundamental force, as it is derived from electromagnetic force between charged particles, including electrons, protons, atoms, and molecules, and so cannot be calculated from first principles, but instead must be found empirically. When contacting surfaces move relative to each other, the friction between the two surfaces converts kinetic energy into thermal energy, or heat. Contrary to earlier explanations, kinetic friction is now understood not to be caused by surface roughness but by chemical bonding between the surfaces.[6] Surface roughness and contact area, however, do affect kinetic friction for micro- and nano-scale objects where surface area forces dominate inertial forces.[7]

That probably comes in handy for starting fires.

----------


## nell67

> Friction is the force resisting the relative lateral (tangential) motion of solid surfaces, fluid layers, or material elements in contact. It is usually subdivided into several varieties:
> 
> Dry friction resists relative lateral motion of two solid surfaces in contact. Dry friction is also subdivided into static friction between non-moving surfaces, and kinetic friction (sometimes called sliding friction or dynamic friction) between moving surfaces. 
> Lubricated friction[1] or fluid friction[2][3] resists relative lateral motion of two solid surfaces separated by a layer of gas or liquid. 
> Fluid friction is also used to describe the friction between layers within a fluid that are moving relative to each other.[4][5] 
> Skin friction is a component of drag, the force resisting the motion of a solid body through a fluid. 
> Internal friction is the force resisting motion between the elements making up a solid material while it undergoes deformation.[5] 
> Friction is not a fundamental force, as it is derived from electromagnetic force between charged particles, including electrons, protons, atoms, and molecules, and so cannot be calculated from first principles, but instead must be found empirically. When contacting surfaces move relative to each other, the friction between the two surfaces converts kinetic energy into thermal energy, or heat. Contrary to earlier explanations, kinetic friction is now understood not to be caused by surface roughness but by chemical bonding between the surfaces.[6] Surface roughness and contact area, however, do affect kinetic friction for micro- and nano-scale objects where surface area forces dominate inertial forces.[7]
> 
> That probably comes in handy for starting fires.


rebel....analysis not needed here,Rick wiggled his tush at Lorna wanting another spanking :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Rick

Hey, Rebel is right....whatever he said. He's right.

----------


## R.Spencer

Canoes, throwing knives and axes, Wow this is realy coming together. How do you throw a canoe though????  I have some expierence with knives and axes but not canoes. I will be glad to help with the first two. Might I suggest a trade blanket. Evdey one puts something on it and then you draw names , straws, etc to see who gets first pick down to the last. How about a traditional archery shoot as well.

----------


## crashdive123

Canoe tossing is a relatively new sport.  It has been derived from the old Scotish sport of caber tossing.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We're still working on the details.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

It's all in the kilt. Really.

----------


## hoosierarcher

I tossed the caber more than a few times in my younger days. Believe me it's not just in the kilt....it's in the back, the legs, the arms and in the will. I was up at the Comptom Traditional Archery Rendevous this past weekend. Picked up an over the fire grill outfit made by a blacksmith. nothing close to an ultra light camping rig but a few of the features make it the cat's pajamas for car camping.I also picked up an accessory a coffee pot hanger that has a built in tipper to pour the coffee once completed which is simply put cool beans.

----------


## crashdive123

If anybody is interested, I'll bring some knapping tools along with a bucket of baked coral and assorted rocks.  Not sure if anybody wants to experience the joy/frustration of breaking rocks.

----------


## R.Spencer

Are you bringing lots of bandaids as well? Guess its a good thing I am a paramedic and RN. I may actualy be of some use now.

----------


## Rick

Don't forget the safety glasses!!!!

(Knife and Axe throwing and sharp splinters of rock flyin'. This is gonna be soooo ugly).

----------


## oldsoldier

R.spencer..... Good I'll also bring my trauma box and jump kit. maybe we can get a chance to practice field surgery??

----------


## Rick

R_Spencer: The archery shoot is fine with me. I don't have any archery equipment but we will be 1/4 miles +/- from the archery range so if anyone wants to offer up any training, I'm game. Except for the apple on the head thing. Nope, not gonna do it. 

The wife and I are heading down there on Saturday to scope things out and pick up some info packs for everyone. Here's my last post before we go as to who is on the list: 

Hoosierarcher
  Crashdive123
  Nell67
  Doug1980
  Tennecedar
  Kemporer
  Pgvoutdoors
  R.Spencer
  Oldsoldier

Anyone/Everyone is welcome to attend. If you want me to pick up an information package for you and mail it to you then just let me know. Otherwise, be there or be square!!

----------


## crashdive123

The more the merrier.  Who knows, if this takes hold it could be big....bigger than the Burning Man Festival even.

----------


## Scoobywan

I'm almost positive I'll be attending..... couple small things might interfere, but very unlikely.

----------


## rebel

I found out last night that I have training Aug 13-16.  I wish I could've made it.  Maybe next time.  Someone take pics!

----------


## oldsoldier

rebel... i plan on taking my digital camera along plan on taking as many as I can then post them so everyone can copy them if everyone agrees

----------


## crashdive123

Oh, fear not.....there will be plenty of pictures taken.  Now if I can just figure out how to keep from falling in the water with my camera around my neck.

----------


## hoosierarcher

I can provide traditional archery training, and I will bring extra bows for those who don't have one.

----------


## Ken

> Oh, fear not.....there will be plenty of pictures taken. Now if I can just figure out how to keep from falling in the water with my camera around my neck.


*How about one of these?* 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Back in my diving days I had several dive cameras (Nikonos, Sea & Sea), but just could not bring myself to put my good SLR in an Ikelite housing.

----------


## oldsoldier

Crash don't worry if you fall in we'll toss you a rock..er.... I mean a rope

----------


## crashdive123

I'm not worried about me.....it's the camera.  Don't want to trash another one!

----------


## oldsoldier

Has anyone heard from Rick?? Just want to be sure he didn't make a wrong turn at the camp ground at G-S park and end up in wyoming.

----------


## crashdive123

He should be back tonight or tomorrow.  He had a side trip planned.

----------


## oldsoldier

Cool I was beginning to get worried you know how helpless rick is when he does'nt have us around to show or tell him what to do.

----------


## jagjj

i may be new but i wont be able to come this year
maybe when im 16 or if next year we can do it at the dunes national park its closer to me.........

----------


## Rick

Fear not! All is well. We spent Saturday and Sunday at Greene-Sullivan. I didn't realize it but the Forest Office closed at noon on Saturday and isn't open on Monday. As a result, I didn't get to talk to them in person. I have, however, requested an information packet for each of you. 

The Reservoir 26 campground is the best of the three. I give it an 9 out of 10 for a primitive campground. It's a great deal like a city park. Not a lot of primitive to it. There was potable water nearby, each camp site has a fire ring and picnic table and there were a couple of nice pit toilets in the camp. Here are a bunch of pics of the area. 

Here is the spot we stayed at looking out over the campground. Ours was the last spot in the northwest corner of the campground. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Another shot looking a little bit south from the pic above. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

These next three will give you a panorama of the campground. The first is our camp on the left. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Looking at the center of the campground. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Looking at the right side of the campground.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here is a picture of the boat ramp at the lake. I've circled a wooden structure on the levee. The campground is immediately to the right of the levee. You can see a space in the trees in the photo. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A shot of the lake looking at the boat ramp from the levee next to the wooden structure.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A shot of the main body of the lake. Yes, those are islands in the lake. Probably 8 or 9 of them. Remember, the 120 or so lakes in the area were formed by strip mining many years ago. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A picture from the campground looking at the path to the top of the levee. The wooden structure is to the right on top of the levee. Not in the picture. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here's a shot of the pavilion at the archery range. The archery club was meeting on Saturday. There are grill areas and a pit toilet at this site. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A picture of the four spaced targets.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

There is also a walking archery area that simulates hunting. I've circled an elk target and another target in the picture. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Finally, what car camping trip would be complete without roasting marshmallows? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We sampled a few of the different lakes although it was very windy on Sunday. We did have a couple of widow makers drop from the trees. One in the camp next to ours and one in our camp but the other side of the tree. I had made certain our stuff was in the clear when we pulled in. 

We saw quite a few wild turkeys (let the jokes begin) in the area. Mostly singles and a few pairs. 

Firewood was $3 a box, which consisted of about 8 sticks about a foot long by 4 inches thick. All of it was split and I picked it out myself. As I said, Emerald Ash Borer is a real problem in Indiana so transporting firewood is not allowed. And the wood on the ground has to be left to maintain the natural flora. I did put the widow makers to use, however. 

You can see the campground is pretty open and flat so if we want to do knife and axe throwing I don't think that will be a problem. We should have plenty of room to do so. 

We had a great time. Hopefully, the Forest Office will send the info packets and I'll get them out to you. If I missed anything or you have any questions, just ask.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like a mighty fine location.

----------


## oldsoldier

Looks great I'm all for this location if it's available. Rick if you still have the info i PM'ed you call me if there's anything i can do to help (other than get bread and treats)

----------


## rebel

Wow!  From the looks of Rick's recon you all are going to have a great time.

----------


## Ken

I'll betcha' that there's even an ice cream truck that goes through there!  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hoosierarcher

Ah man does that bring back memories. When I mowed lawns as a kid after I did a couple the Good Humor man would come through the neighborhood and I would get myself a king cone, then when they came out with the Giant King Cone Man it didn't get any  better. Then a few years ago I discovered the Choco Taco and became addicted. I rarely eat ice cream anymore because dairy and I no longer get along well. But I remember ice cream fondly.

----------


## crashdive123

I don't recall them being quite that fancy growing up.  Sky blue pops (double stick) was a real treat.

----------


## Ken

Fudgsicles, Creamsicles, and the Original Klondike Bars.   :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Creamsickles......mmmmmmm! :clap:

----------


## oldsoldier

hoosier.... FYI wally world sells a product in their vitamin area called papaya enzyme. It is made by a Co. called spring valley a bottle of 180 tabs. is around $6.00 try em I had problems with fried foods but if I chew one of the tabs before I eat zero problems it MAY help your problem.

----------


## R.Spencer

BAD NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I just got my ne work schedule. I asked off for the camp out and now have been told due to the economy and the state not paying my vacation is canceled. I work at a hospital in the ER and the state owes us over 3 million $ in medicaid. Oh and no raises this year either. This sucks.

----------


## crashdive123

Sorry you won't be able to make it.  I was looking forward to meeting you.

----------


## Rick

We'll keep our fingers crossed. Maybe something will change between now and then.

----------


## crashdive123

Is anybody interested in bringing books that you are done with to exchange?

----------


## Rick

Can't me out. I don't read many books.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Great recon job Rick!  I believe anyone could be comfortable there.  A nice place for our first get together.

----------


## oldsoldier

Crash... Sounds good to me. You want just survival related or general reading either way I have some.

----------


## crashdive123

Nothing particular in mind.  Just thought about stuff that is laying around that isn't being used anymore, figured maybe somebody can put it to good use.

----------


## unswydd

I just joined here a couple of days ago and was told about this thread....I just read all 11 pages of it. Man you guys can sure get off trak!!!!  LOL
Anyway, I'm over in Illinois and have been looking for something just like this to do. 
Problem now is that during your wonderful Jamboree I'll be out in Wyoming backpacking The Wind River Range. Bummer but yet Not! Maybe another time I'll get to meet ya'all!
have a great time! I have a feeling you will. We'll send out the S&R if need be!!!  :airhorn:

----------


## crashdive123

Enjoy your trip to Wyoming, sorry you won't be able to make it.

----------


## oldsoldier

Crash I'll get some together and bring em

----------


## Rick

Get off track? What you mean, Willis? We've never been off track. Oh, well that one time off track betting. You know that horse should have won. My cousin's little brother's friend gave me an inside on that nag.

----------


## Rick

For those of you that want to plan your route, you can look for Dugger, Indiana on Google Earth or Mapquest. Here are some snaps using Google Earth. I started from a high altitude and worked my way down. Hopefully, these will help. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here is another snap of the area showing you where you can purchase firewood and bait. There are two shops at this crossroads. I purchased mine at the shop furthest from the corner. He had a pretty good sized pile of wood out back of his shop. I didn't see any wood stacked at the shop on the corner. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I guess plugging in the address of the manager in Dugger into my GPS will get me close enough.  The date is coming up kind of fast - guess I'd better get those knives finished.

----------


## R.Spencer

here is a little something I made for the meet. Its not much but it is a freebie to someone. Rick or Crash, PM me with your addy and I will send it to you to giveaway at the excursion. Man I wish I could go.

----------


## Rick

I PM'd you. That is one great looking knife. Just send it to me and I'll be sure and tell them all about the knife at the jamboree.......okay, okay, I'll let everyone draw for it but I ain't gonna like letting it go! (Maybe if I put only my name in the hat....hmmmmm)

----------


## R.Spencer

Thanks Rick, I will get it shipped to you tomorrow. You can even be in for the drawing or whatever you come up with. The only thing I ask is, that whoever wins it must post some pics of it being in use. Fair enough?

----------


## Rick

Oh, I will..... I mean, yes, that's fair.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice knife.  It will look very nice in my........I mean somebody's collection.

----------


## R.Spencer

OK, it looks like I need to make a new rule. First 1 to take it away from Rick or Crash can keep it.

----------


## Rick

I'm doomed. I can't outrun 'em and there will be too many to fight.

----------


## oldsoldier

R.spencer....So what are the rules we have to follow taking the knife from rick or crash. I was thinking exlax in the cookies maybe??? LOL

----------


## Rick

I give up. I'm a sheeple. I'll conform.

----------


## Rick

The information packs arrived today. There are 10 that I can send out. If you are planning to attend, please PM me your postal address and I'll send the information to you.

----------


## crashdive123

I do believe that TDW is definitly coming.  Is anybody else bringing spouse/boyfriend/girlfriend?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

No, just me - sorry

----------


## oldsoldier

Got the info today. May have a friend coming as I said before. Won't know until closer to jamboree date.

----------


## crashdive123

Just checked my mail - got the information pack.  Thanks Rick.

----------


## oldsoldier

I figured I should bring someone along to help guard the danish and goodies from Rick so maybe everyone else gets a chance at a couple of them.LOL

----------


## Ken

> I figured I should bring someone along to help guard the danish and goodies from Rick so maybe everyone else gets a chance at a couple of them.LOL


I figure you oughta' be sending samples of the danish and goodies out for a Q.C. inspection before you go handing them out to the members.......  :Innocent:

----------


## oldsoldier

> I figure you oughta' be sending samples of the danish and goodies out for a Q.C. inspection before you go handing them out to the members.......


Ken package will be on the way how about the second tuesday of next week is that a good day?

----------


## Ken

> Ken package will be on the way how about the second tuesday of next week is that a good day?


 :Sneaky2:  :chair:

----------


## Rick

> I figured I should bring someone along to help guard the danish and goodies from Rick so maybe everyone else gets a chance at a couple of them


This guy is definitely hitting close to home. Don't you realize that I'm enough to guard the Danish? (we are talking about sweets and not the country, right?)

For the rest of you, PM me your address and I'll ship you an information package out. 

Crash - Sadly, I can't talk my wife into going. I'm down to just receiving "that" look if I saying anything about it.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I plan on bringing a few things as give aways or prizes.  I told Rick I'll give them to him to deal with as he sees fit.

I hope to see as many of you there as possible...

----------


## crashdive123

I'm finishing up a couple of knives that'll be given away.  Probably a few other things that I put together too.

----------


## hoosierarcher

This was my idea and now it's looking like I won't make it. The business deal I was hoping to pull off this past weekend didn't payoff liked I'd hoped. That is what I was going to use to fund this excursion. I looking into alternative financing means. So there is still a good possibilty I'll make it.

----------


## Rick

We will keep our fingers crossed. Looks like just a few of us are going to be exchanging all these knives and eating all those Danish (sweets, not the country).

----------


## oldsoldier

Rick... I heard a rumor that you are a sweetaholic thats the reason for the added security, A "small snack" for you is a dozen doughnuts. Any truth to the roumor?? LOL

----------


## crashdive123

> This was my idea and now it's looking like I won't make it. The business deal I was hoping to pull off this past weekend didn't payoff liked I'd hoped. That is what I was going to use to fund this excursion. I looking into alternative financing means. So there is still a good possibilty I'll make it.


I hope that you can make it.  And to anybody else within driving distance - even if you can't spend the weekend, come on out for the day.

----------


## Rick

So that's why Dunkin Doughnuts locks the door and turns out the lights every time I drive by.

----------


## Ken

That's 'cause they know that you


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## oldsoldier

Bump..... Was bored thought I'd keep the thread going I am making some cache tubes to bring 6"x2' and 6"x3' maybe some 4"x? if I can.

----------


## Rick

I'm glad you bumped this. I was thinking about it this morning and forget to bump it myself. 

We are T-minus four (4) weeks and counting (plus a few days). The dates again are August 14, 15, and 16. 

The average highs for those dates are 83F. The average low 62F. The record high is 95F and the record low is 45F. It looks like we'll be on a waning moon so bring your lanterns. :Smile:  (or torches if Wychwood is coming. LOL)

----------


## crashdive123

Rick - how many requested brochures?

----------


## Rick

A total of 9 but only three have sent me their postal address to send them out. If you want a brochure package on Greene-Sullivan then PM me your address and I'll send it to you. No charge (Hey! I'm a great guy).

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Wish I could go,ya'll are close enough to me. I'd just like to meet ya'll,do some primitive camping, exchange ideas,jokes,stories... Some of the"door prizes" are pretty awesome too. but the camaraderie would be the best I think.

----------


## crashdive123

> Wish I could go,ya'll are close enough to me. I'd just like to meet ya'll,do some primitive camping, exchange ideas,jokes,stories... Some of the"door prizes" are pretty awesome too. but the camaraderie would be the best I think.


You're more than welcome to go.  Even if you can't make it for the whole time, make it a day trip and stop on by.

----------


## Rick

You bet. Spend a few hours if you can't spend more time. It will be fun. I mean it. It WILL be fun or I'll have your head on a platter......oh, sorry, I sort of got carried away there. Come on by! (I heard a rumor there will be Danish...the desert, not the girls).

----------


## nell67

Sorry guys,I will not be able to make the jamboree,as I am scheduled to do inventory at another store  :Frown:

----------


## oldsoldier

Nell...... Sorry to hear you can't make it. Somebody better show up or Rick will get all the Danish himself and I do not want to be responsible for his gaining 50 pounds. I've heard his wife can get pretty angry about that kind of thing.

----------


## oldsoldier

Have I missed some posts? I know the dates are august 14-16 at Greene-sullivan S.P.
Bu has a time and place to meet been decided? Or exactly what area we'll camp? As I said before unless something changes i can arrive late morning to help get stuff together if anyone needs me to do so just let me know.

----------


## Rick

I posted some aerial pics of the place starting on post 222. I'm going to try and setup as far in from the main road as possible. It was pretty quiet there and close to a couple of water faucets. I'm going down Friday morning and set up. I'll post a pic of my truck and canoes later so everyone knows what to look for.

----------


## oldsoldier

Rick if you'll pm me or call me when the time gets closer I'll be happy to meet you there and help get stuff together.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm leaving FL Thursday morning with TDW.  We'll drive until we don't feel like driving anymore and then stop for the night.  Probably arrive fairly early on Friday.

----------


## oldsoldier

Rick looked at info you sent and on line I have a dumb question?? Are there showers/bathhouse in/near camp ground?? Had a friend ask and i said I'd check

----------


## Rick

No there isn't. It's a primitive campground. It has pit toilets and there are fresh water faucets around the campground. In total, there are three campgrounds in Greene-Sullivan State Forest and all of them are primitive.

----------


## Ken

> No there isn't. It's a primitive campground. It has pit toilets and there are fresh water faucets around the campground. In total, there are three campgrounds in Greene-Sullivan State Forest and all of them are primitive.


Wet bar at each campsite?   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

That's up to each camper.

----------


## Ken

> That's up to each camper.


Like this?

 Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Only if your motor home is big enough. Cowboy Cadillac anyone? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## panch0

AHhhh man why can't cool stuff like this happen in south Texas.

----------


## Rick

It can. All you have to do is.....do it! Ya'll figure out a place and a time. The rest just happens.

----------


## Ken

> It can.


Really?  How can _anything_ be "cool" in South Texas.  Unless you work in a frozen foods plant....... :Innocent:

----------


## panch0

> Really?  How can _anything_ be "cool" in South Texas.  Unless you work in a frozen foods plant.......


Amen to that. I think it has to be in december just not to wear shorts out doors.

----------


## Winnie

> I'm glad you bumped this. I was thinking about it this morning and forget to bump it myself. 
> 
> We are T-minus four (4) weeks and counting (plus a few days). The dates again are August 14, 15, and 16. 
> 
> The average highs for those dates are 83F. The average low 62F. The record high is 95F and the record low is 45F. It looks like we'll be on a waning moon so bring your lanterns. (or torches if Wychwood is coming. LOL)


Now,now, I wish I could Rick. Sadly funds are lacking so I'll wish you all a very happy jamboree and hope a good time is had by all and everyone stays safe.
(Oh you could have a few beers and bacon sandwiches for me tho) and I expect a full and detailed report when you all get back!
Have fun! and make sure your torches have spare batteries!!

Just read back in the thread and got all excited!! Gosport!!! that's near Portsmouth I could be there in 4hrs! then I remembered the Indiana bit :Crying:

----------


## crashdive123

Bacon sammich and beer?  Yummmmmmmm.  Rest assured, there will be plenty of pictures - if we can keep from drowning our cameras (it's a long story).  Detailed lies ---- I mean reports will be forthcoming.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Just read back in the thread and got all excited!! Gosport!!! that's near Portsmouth I could be there in 4hrs! then I remembered the Indiana bit


 Hey, I could be in Portsmouth in about 45 minutes!!!
Oh, wait........that's Portsmouth, Virginia. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Just read back in the thread and got all excited!! Gosport!!! that's near Portsmouth I could be there in 4hrs! then I remembered the Indiana bit





> Hey, I could be in Portsmouth in about 45 minutes!!!
> Oh, wait........that's Portsmouth, Virginia.


Hey, I could be in Portsmouth in about 7 minutes!!!  

Oh, wait........that's Portsmouth, Rhode Island. :Innocent:

----------


## Winnie

How many more Portsmouths are there???
Methinks the Pilgrim fathers were a very unimaginative lot!

----------


## Ken

> How many more Portsmouths are there???
> Methinks the Pilgrim fathers were a very unimaginative lot!


Or maybe a tad bit homesick.

----------


## Winnie

> Or maybe a tad bit homesick.


You've never been to Gosport or Portsmouth(England) No-one would be homesick for either :Wink: 

Anyway have a great time all!

----------


## Rick

Another bit of info I forget to add in. The state forest folks allow two tents per camp site so, if cost is a factor, there is no reason two people can't share a camp site and share the cost. It's $8.00 a night to camp. The firewood is $6.00 a box (if I remember correctly) and you can count on 4 boxes for 2 nights. Again, that cost can be split if two folks are sharing a camp site.

I just checked Gasbuddy.com for gas prices in Terre Haute, Indiana. That's the closest larger town in the area. Prices are running about $2.49 a gallon.....subject to change, of course.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Thanks Rick that was the Info I was wondering about !!!!  It is definitely Do-able, barring something happening between now and then you can count on Equus and I to attend.

----------


## Rick

That's outstanding!!! The more the merrier!! I look forward to meeting both of you!!!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> You've never been to Gosport or Portsmouth(England) No-one would be homesick for either
> 
> Anyway have a great time all!


People Get Homesick no matter where they are from WW. I grew up in S.Ga. where it's hot swampy humid area. but it's home and I miss it. Probably one of the easiest places I know of to survive in, if you know a few wild edibles and like fish,frogs,snakes and 'gator meat. It may be swamp but it's home.

----------


## oldsoldier

> You've never been to Gosport or Portsmouth(England) No-one would be homesick for either


 Wychwood...... Been to both enjoyed my visits ( both courtesy of good ole' uncle sammy) would visit again. But of course I don't live there. Someone not from here would enjoy Chicago.

----------


## Winnie

> Wychwood...... Been to both enjoyed my visits ( both courtesy of good ole' uncle sammy) would visit again. But of course I don't live there. Someone not from here would enjoy Chicago.


I spent several years at uni in Portsmouth, I suppose because I'm a country girl born and bred I found city truly awful. Yep they are both worth a visit, but living there is another story!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Hi Rick and Everyone,

Well, I made it through another Boy Scout summer camp.  With that behind me I can now focus on the Indiana rendezvous.  All looks good for me to attend, I'm looking forward to meeting as many of you as possible.

Rick, I'm still available to arrive early if you need any help.  I will more than likely arrive on Thursday anyway.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

If anyone needs a tent or camping equipment so you can stay, PM me and I should be able to help.

----------


## Rick

You are welcome to show up anytime you want. I'll be down on Friday. 

I have completed the targets for the knife and tomahawk throwing. I can safely say that I will be NO competition in the knife throwing. I am excellent at missing the target as my wood fence can attest to (I have to come up with some excuse for the gouge when my wife asks. Hmmm). As for the tomahawk throwing, I fare much better. I can actually stick the thing time and again, which came as a pleasant surprise to Moi. 

The knives are CS True Flight Throwers and they are SHARP! Let me say that again. They are SHARP!!!!! I suggest you bring a pair of decent leather gloves if you are as bad at this little game as I am. I see no sense in amputating a finger if I can't even hit the target. 

And....Crash has agreed to hold a lit cigarette in his lips while a try to cut the cigarette in half by throwing a knife. Should be a lot of fun for most.

----------


## Ken

> And....Crash has agreed to hold a lit cigarette in his lips while a try to cut the cigarette in half by throwing a knife. Should be a lot of fun for most.


That's the Quality Control Department for ya'!  Have fun Crash!  Just think, after all these smoke free years, you can now do a Q.C. analysis of how sharp a knife has to be to slice through a lit cigarette.  Next month, maybe the Nicoderm patch?   :Innocent: 

And then you can test the tripod after Rick slices your lips, I mean your cigarette........... :Sneaky2:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> And....Crash has agreed to hold a lit cigarette in his lips while a try to cut the cigarette in half by throwing a knife. Should be a lot of fun for most.


Boy he must REALLY TRUST you!! I wouldn't do that until I had seen them take a wing off a fly 10 times in a row!!!

----------


## crashdive123

It's a service that I gladly provide.  Just remember that Mrs. Crash will have a pair of vice grips strategically placed so as to help you with your aim.

----------


## Ken

> It's a service that I gladly provide. Just remember that Mrs. Crash will have a pair of vice grips strategically placed so as to help you with your aim.


I didn't know they made 'em that small.  :Innocent:    Would SAK tweezers work better?  Just askin........

----------


## Rick

Yes, SAK tweezer would help with the fly wings. 

I must admit I had forgotten about the Mrs...........Let me think.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

If any of you are bringing kids, PM me their names and ages, please. I'd like to introduce everyone when we get there so I'm keeping a list of the "real" names.

----------


## Rick

I just sent out a PM to the folks that have indicated, at some point, that they planned to attend but I'm not certain what their current status is. I know about**: 

Chiggarsngrits
Crashdive
Pgvoutdoors
Oldsoldier
Pocomoonskyeyes and better half

I've sent PMs to five more requesting status. The rest of you I have seen a post or received a PM that you can't attend because of some conflict.

If you plan on going and you are not on the above list or receive a PM from me then just shoot me a PM and let me know. We're just trying to put some items together for the jamboree and would like some idea of how many plan to attend. 

I'm certainly not trying to limit it in any way. Only trying to make certain that we have enough stuff to go around. Of course, you'll have to attend to find out what the "stuff" is or wait for the pictures. If you just want to drop by and meet everyone, that's cool, too. We'd love to have you. 

Be there or be square.

----------


## CaptnAndy

New to this forum, oldsoldier invited me, but that week I will be going to CA to see my new Granddaughter for the 1st time. Hope everyone has a great time.

----------


## Ken

> New to this forum, oldsoldier invited me, but that week I will be going to CA to see my new Granddaughter for the 1st time. Hope everyone has a great time.


Ahoy Captain!  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7813

----------


## R.Spencer

Looks like I get to miss a realy good time. But i get to keep my job.

----------


## equus

just out of curiosity who will be there???? i have read through the posts and have come up with the following list: 
hoosierarcher
crashdive 123
doug 1980
tennecedar
kemporer
pgvoutdoors
old soldier
scoobywan
chiggarsngrits
poco & family (me, Robbie 4 yo., Bret 2 yo)

and who else anyone know???? 
anything against dogs coming????

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

OK I think we have our route planned , now all we have to do is get everything ready and wait for the days to pass, then GO!! I'm really looking forward to it.

----------


## crashdive123

It should be fun.....if not we'll lie about it.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Crash I think the only lying will be about the fish that got away!!! Did you see all that water?? the different ponds/lakes have different fish. If you plan on doing any fishing stop in and get a couple of "yellow Sally's" (flies I've only seen them down in your neck of the woods) they will catch more panfish than you can eat!!

----------


## Ken

> If you plan on doing any fishing stop in and get a couple of "yellow Sally's" (flies I've only seen them down in your neck of the woods) they will catch more panfish than you can eat!!


Liar!!!  :Innocent:   A fleet of New Bedford fishing trawlers can't catch more fish than I can eat.    :Tongue Smilie:   Just ask Roger Berkowitz.

----------


## Rick

Currently, I have listed: 

ChiggarsNGrits
Crash and his better half
Oldsoldier and friend (Couldn't talk his wife into going)
Pgvoutdoors
Poco, Equus and boys
Scoobywon and son
Me (couldn't talk my wife into going, either)

Oh, yeah. Dogs are up to you. They have to be on a leash while in the park.

----------


## Ken

> Me (couldn't talk my wife into going, either)


Bribery and Begging.  I keep saying it, but you just won't listen........ :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I've tried that for 35 years. It only works once in a while.

----------


## oldsoldier

> OK I think we have our route planned , now all we have to do is get everything ready and wait for the days to pass, then GO!! I'm really looking forward to it.


Poco if you are coming thru Evansville let me know and if timing is good we could meet somewhere and convoy up together if you want to.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Yeah We'll be coming right through Evansville So We could do that. sounds good to me!!

----------


## oldsoldier

Poco sound good I'll Pm my phone # to you

----------


## Ken

> Poco if you are coming thru Evansville let me know and if timing is good we could meet somewhere and convoy up together if you want to.





> Yeah We'll be coming right through Evansville So We could do that. sounds good to me!!


I can see it now.........  :Innocent: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PXJgl12q2A

----------


## oldsoldier

> I can see it now......... 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PXJgl12q2A


Ken...... SHhhhhh!!! Don't give poco any ideas

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I can see it now......... 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PXJgl12q2A


10-4, rubber duck! :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

OMAHA??? who is going to OMAHA?? I will be driving a truck thougha little Chevy Colorado Anyone else in??

----------


## Rick

Just don't eat all the Danish (the desert, not the people) on the way!!!!!!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Oh don't worry Rick I will do a taste te...I mean I'll guard the Danish for ya' You have ABSOLUTELY nothing to worry about (as he licks his lips).

----------


## Rick

If that semi is full of empty wrappers when oldsoldier gets there........why I'll.........

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

you just killed my old man rick!!!!!!pun included he is still laughing you made his stomach hurt

----------


## crashdive123

> If that semi is full of empty wrappers when oldsoldier gets there........why I'll.........


Yeah, me too.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

On a SERIOUS note, the Danish is SAFE with me. Now if they were Reeses fast break candy bars..... :Sneaky2:  :Innocent:  Those have Got to be the best candy bars. Even a good survival choice for quick energy and staying energy.

----------


## Rick

Oh, sure. You say that now. Just wait to you get up in the back of that truck and see all those Danish. Personally, I think this is just a cover post to discredit your true intentions!!

Crash - I can see this is gonna turn ugly. If he shows up with frosting lips........

----------


## crashdive123

Yep - I can see it now.  Danish?  Who me?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Ok Crash here's an update on the flint... I now have a 5 gallon bucket FULL of flint. I really can be trusted with the Danish guys( the dessert not the girls... up gulp surely I didn't let that slip.Woops I hope Equus doesn't read this....(looking over my shoulder)  Uh Uh I gotta' go....

----------


## Rick

I swear, Poco, I'm gonna tell your dad on you.

----------


## crashdive123

Speaking of eating - do we want to plan any group meals?

----------


## Rick

I've thought about that and don't have any problem with it. Just need to figure out what every likes/can eat. If it doesn't bite back, I'm pretty much open. There might be some diet restrictions for one reason or another so that needs to be considered. 

Any thoughts on menu?

----------


## crashdive123

For me, I'm wide open to what others want to do.  Even a "pot luck" meal where everybody is making something different and we all just sit down together.

----------


## Ken

> Any thoughts on menu?


Haggis, uni, oysters, sushi, ...........

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Oh ..dang....What do you call it, when you cook a squirrel, inside a chicken, inside a duck, inside a turkey, inside a pig, inside a cow? :Innocent:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

You lost me after the turducken!

----------


## Ken

> Oh ..dang....What do you call it, when you cook a squirrel, inside a chicken, inside a duck, inside a turkey, inside a pig, inside a cow?


You call it *"2dumb2kwit." *

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I think a group meal would be great.  If we all made a little something we feel comfortable with, and it won't t kill anyone, a pot luck would work.  I'm flexible and can eat most things, so how ever we go about it will be fine with me. I like to cook so I'm up for anything.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Speaking of eating - do we want to plan any group meals?


 As it stands now I should be bringing 15-20 pkgs. of danish, cherry,apple,cheese,bear claw,deluxe
 10-15 pkgs. ( the three pks.) of otis spunkmeyer muffins. Chocolate,wild blueberry, banana nut.
 2 trays ( 36 per tray) hamburger buns.
8-10 pkgs. hot dog buns
2-3 (maybe more if available) of caramel sweet/cinnimon rolls.
4-5 assorted loves of bread white,wheat,etc.
If anyone has any "special/dietary"requests let me know asap and I'll see if Lewis carries it. Last time I looked we were going to have about 10-12 people attending so hope fully there will be enough to cover the weekend and maybe even have enough that Ric... er I mean who ever wants to can take home " leftovers"

----------


## crashdive123

> As it stands now I should be bringing 15-20 pkgs. of danish, cherry,apple,cheese,bear claw,deluxe
>  10-15 pkgs. ( the three pks.) of otis spunkmeyer muffins. Chocolate,wild blueberry, banana nut.
>  2 trays ( 36 per tray) hamburger buns.
> 8-10 pkgs. hot dog buns
> 2-3 (maybe more if available) of caramel sweet/cinnimon rolls.
> 4-5 assorted loves of bread white,wheat,etc.
> If anyone has any "special/dietary"requests let me know asap and I'll see if Lewis carries it. Last time I looked we were going to have about 10-12 people attending so hope fully there will be enough to cover the weekend and maybe even have enough that Ric... er I mean who ever wants to can take home " leftovers"


Well that covers food for the weekend.  I gotta take a nap now.

----------


## Rick

Then we need to stick with hot dogs and burgers for the meat since oldsoldier is furnishing the bread. I'll volunteer to take care of the burgers. 

By the way, I WILL use the above to take inventory..........POCO!

----------


## crashdive123

I'll pick up the hotdogs.

----------


## Rick

Well, there you go. Dogs and cats are taken care of.... I mean.

----------


## oldsoldier

As I said if anyone has any special needs we carry the healthy choice/diet type bread I can get but if no one needs/wants it I'll just bring "real bread"

----------


## oldsoldier

Forgot to let you know the friend that was coming ( stoney) "blew" out his knee so it doesn't look like he's coming so if anyone in my area needs a ride and a place to sleep looks like I'll have room

----------


## crashdive123

Ummmmmm......did you say Stony? :EEK!:

----------


## Rick

Wow! That's too bad on a couple of differently levels. Hate that he has a problem and that he can't join us. Hope he gets better soon!

----------


## oldsoldier

> Ummmmmm......did you say Stony?


Yep.... He's an old hippie and he likes to Sm...... Oops never mind forget what I started to say

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

@ Stoney Sorry to hear that, hope he gets well soon... well as soon as a blown knee can, probably 4-6 weeks.
@ Rick... I think your glasses need cleaning I think you wrote that inventory down wrong. Since I used to be an Inventory Specialist I will get an ACCURATE count for you. No thanks are necessary I'd do it for anyone....Blueberry huh? How can I doctor this inventory...

----------


## Rick

What a pal!! Yes, I do need to change my glasses. There is something on the end of your post. If I could just see it better.

----------


## crashdive123

It's all in the eye chart you use.




> How can I doctor this inventory...

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Crash I didn't want HIMto see that!!!!

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash I didn't want HIMto see that!!!!


Don't worry.  His eyes are really bad.  He probably missed it.  In fact I'm almost certain of it.

----------


## Rick

Dear Equus,

I am CERTAIN that on occassion the member formerly known as Pocomoonskyeyes has annoyed you WELL BEYOND the ability to tolerate him. I recently acquired a decent length of rubber hose and am available to remedy the situation for you. Oh, yeah, I work really cheap!

Rick

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Rut roh Relroy - Grabbing my BOB and heading to secret hideout in Green-Sullivan statepark by reservoir 26.... Wait! that ain't it!!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Lookout - our campsite is getting hit with rain today!
http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Map.aspx

----------


## oldsoldier

> Lookout - our campsite is getting hit with rain today!
> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Map.aspx


Yep fortunately not as bad as South and East I found out this morning at 0700 that I was going to Louisville shopping with the wife. Normally fine BUT I went to work yesterday AM at 0500 pulled normal shift and then another one because someone else failed to show up. Any way didn't get home till 0400 this morning Hmmmmm....... Lets discuss this.
 Barb.....( after waking me at 7 am) Don I want to go to Louisville Ky this morning shopping it's only 125 miles there 2 1/2 hr drive. Oh and it's storming like He** in louisville and flooding. It only rained 6" in an hour. So it should be a nice mess. Whatta' ya' think?? 

Don...... ( As I try to focus my brain after a whole 2 1/2 hrs rest and figure out where am I and what the He%% she' s talking about) Sure honey that sounds wondeful!!
Soooo..... It's offto Louisville..  5 1/2 hrs later,4 detours because of flooding,and 2 hours to go the last 3 miles we arrive..........
#$@% &&^%  (*&^ Sign on store door.*Store closed due to flooding in area. will reopen 9 am tommorow sorry for any inconvinence*
turned around and drove another 4 hours and 3 detours back to Evansville  What a fun day off!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Just think of all that driving as practice for your job.  As if you really wanted it.

----------


## equus

> Dear Equus,
> 
> I am CERTAIN that on occassion the member formerly known as Pocomoonskyeyes has annoyed you WELL BEYOND the ability to tolerate him. I recently acquired a decent length of rubber hose and am available to remedy the situation for you. Oh, yeah, I work really cheap!
> 
> Rick


thanks rick that would be really appreciated.  he is getting on my nerves.  all 2 both of em!!! I need a break. i may just leave in reservoir 26 for good.....don't tell him though!!!!!

----------


## Rick

(Snort, chuckle) Okay, it's our secret (giggle).

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Hey I heard that!!(read it actually) you aren't getting me near the water now!!!  HEHE I'm watching you two now. Rick remember the danish? huh? just calm down and I won't hurt them or eat them, but if I see so much as a siphon hose there all gone!!!

----------


## Rick

Oh, that's cold. There's no need to talk nasty, here. Just step away from the Danish. There's no reason for anyone to get hurt.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Don't make me bring my chipper/shredder I'd hate to have to clean out all that Danish from the blades. Never mind that would be an unforgiveable crime wasting all those danish....

----------


## crashdive123

> Don't make me bring my chipper/shredder I'd hate to have to clean out all that Danish from the blades. Never mind that would be an unforgiveable crime wasting all those danish....


Wouldn't that be like putting them in a giant food processor?

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I kinda' thought about something like that but wasn't going to say anything for fear of giving Rick ideas
 (As Crash walks by Ricks tent) Rick - Hey Crash wanna' try one of these Danish smoothies I made with poco's chipper shredder?
Crash thinking to self- Man who would mess up a good Danish like that.

----------


## crashdive123

OK - throw another Danish (the pastry, not the people) in that sucker - I'm ready this time.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## equus

hey that is funny this thread is mostly about danishes and pastries. at least i know how to bribe either you or rick!!!! anybody need a danish????  :clap:

----------


## Rick

Ooooh. So many to choose from. I wonder if any come with a coffee option.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## equus

i just sent poco and robbie to the store to get some hotdogs, bread, and drinks for me to take to work tonight.  does anyone want to go in and split a campsite together. we will pay for half and whoever will also pay for half!!!! just asking....this might help out someone just like us.  one reason we are taking this trip is to learn but also so that the boys can relax and maybe i can as well because i am facing some things with my sister right now. i need a break to recoop!!!!

----------


## equus

hey rick you could become a billionaire if you can come up with one.  i know that poco would but iy because he is a sicker when it comes to coffee.  he can drink it all day long but for me no deal!!! i only drink coffee once in a blue moon.....

----------


## Rick

Well, there's your problem. Coffee and blue moon don't go together. Yuck!!!! 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## equus

that is funny!!!

----------


## oldsoldier

Hey gang just a quick line My computer gave up the ghost tuesday night . Am currently at the local library using their's. Limited on time. Still plan on coming to jamboree. Also am bringing some suprises. Yes Rick it's food!!!! Anyway if anyone needs/wants to contact me Rick and Poco have my phone # to pass along any messages... And rick PM'd you about H.A. Sounds good to me.   Talk to you all later looking forward to meeting you all.   Don

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Just checked the 10 day fore cast For my area and next weekend is scattered T-storms, so make sure you bring rain gear. I'm going to check for Dugger, Ind. next. Same for Dugger, Ind. highs are from 82-85* lows are 64-66* Sctd T-storms.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

It looks like I'll be getting to the camp on Friday instead of Thursday.  I have a BSA District meeting I have to go to.  I'm the new District Round table commissioner.  So I'll get there sometime Friday morning.  See you there.

----------


## crashdive123

Looking forward to it.  We're hitting the road Thursday - should get in Friday morning.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

We'll be hitting the road Fri Morn so ya'll will probably be there already. You have seen the weather reports haven't you?

----------


## crashdive123

Yep.  I am sooooooo looking forward to the cooler temps.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Just Got off the phone with Oldsoldier, working on our travel plans. If hoosierarcher is going we'll stop by and pick him up on our way. My computer is super slow don't know what is wrong.If you don't hear from us you'll know why. I half expect a major crash anytime now. It took 45 minutes just to get on this site. Sorry Rick I can't pick on you about the Danish I'm just hoping this goes through.  I will be talking to Old soldier again in a day or so. He thinks his computer will be out of the shop in about 3 working days  (wednesday) I don't know about our computer It still works kinda', but is dinosaur slow. makes a snail look like a maserrati. Crossing my fingers hope this makes it.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I am so looking forward to next weekend, I just can't wait I feel almost like a kid waiting for Christmas to get here (probably just me Some things get me really excited like meeting new old friends) I'll probably "Bump" this every day. I'm so happy my 'puter is working right again I don't want to shut up. Bear with me folks this will wear off shortly, I promise. I just feel like somebody pulled me out of quicksand. Hot diggety-dog!!!

----------


## rebel

Dang it!  I wanna go too!   

There goes my door prize.  It'll never be the same.

----------


## chiggersngrits

Looks like about a seven hour drive for me. I will be going I-65 up into Kentucky. Should I go north of Louisville and then cut west? Or should I go Bowling Green to Owensboro and come up 231?
  I haven,t decided if I'am heading out thursday or early friday a.m.

----------


## equus

yes that is the way that we are going going up on the 231 toward owensboro.

----------


## oldsoldier

Hello gang it's back at the library for me. Shop said barring any major problems will have computer back by wensday. Have my fingers crossed. If I don't get mine back i'll just return to library ( maybe some of the smarts will run off on be by osmosis) still waiting to hear from hoosier archer to see if he's going to meet me and ride up with me. One of us will let you know. Well almost outta time 30 minutes goes to fast talk to ya later. 
                                            Don

----------


## crashdive123

Good luck with the computer.  See ya Friday.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I'm on the phone with Don (OldSoldier) and it is confirmed we are stopping by to get HoosierArcher. Now if we could get Chiggersngrits  and Crash to meet up we really would have a Convoy!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Not sure how far we're driving on Thursday.  If Wedneday's work load is light, might even take off early and do a little sight seeing.

----------


## hoosierarcher

Well talked to oldsoldier on the phone today so it looks like barring something unforseen happening we'll be there in the early afternoon Friday.

----------


## crashdive123

Well, since this whole thing was your idea........glad you can make it.

----------


## hoosierarcher

Yep Crash, I'm glad it worked out. I didn't want to miss it. It was just stuff happened just like it does in real life. I even talked to Rick about hiking in. It's only 30 miles give or take. Anyway I apologize ahead of time you have to see my ugly mug. I'll try to make it up to you all with my famous roasted pork tenderloin for Saturday's potluck.

----------


## Rick

No, no, no! Hoosierarcher didn't say roasted pork tenderloin. He said, uh, trusted park in the morn. Hey, it's Hoosierarcher. He doesn't have to make any sense. We're used to it. He just, uh, mispelled some words and it looked like, well, never mind.

I just LOVE roasted pork tenderloin. Mmmmmm. and Danish.....This is gonna be a goooood week-end!

----------


## equus

i am looking forward to this weekend.  i am pretty tired though because right now i am on nights at work and i just pulled a 12 and i ahve to go back tonight, tuesday, and wednesday as well.  hopefully i do not get scheduled for any overtime this weekend like thursday because then we could not leave until friday after work which is 7 am.  pray that i do not get scheduled.  i ahve been working alot of overtime on purpose so that my chances are lower that i would not get scheduled this weekend.  i need some r&r right now. won't get much sleep today because i have to register my oldest son with preschool today. i can not wait until i get to meet everyone on friday.

----------


## nell67

> No, no, no! Hoosierarcher didn't say roasted pork tenderloin. He said, uh, trusted park in the morn. Hey, it's Hoosierarcher. He doesn't have to make any sense. We're used to it. He just, uh, mispelled some words and it looked like, well, never mind.
> 
> I just LOVE roasted pork tenderloin. Mmmmmm. and Danish.....This is gonna be a goooood week-end!


 Shut up Rick,gggrrrrr grumble grumble,GROWL!!!!!!!( I am sooo jealous of you guys) :Frown:  :Crying:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Nell don't worry Rick will let you know haow good it was, I'm just hoping to get a taste. LOL Rick will put on 150 pounds this weekend. we better all pitch in and get him an account with Jenny Craig,or Weight Watchers.

----------


## nell67

> Nell don't worry Rick will let you know haow good it was, I'm just hoping to get a taste. LOL Rick will put on 150 pounds this weekend. we better all pitch in and get him an account with Jenny Craig,or Weight Watchers.


 O no,if he gains 150 pounds this weekend,I want him to suffer with it for a long,long time!!

----------


## Rick

150 lbs? Is that all. Pffffft. No problem. Really. I eat like a bird....twice my body weight everyday!!

With just a few short days to plenty of food....I mean....the jamboree....here's the latest forecast...


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## R.Spencer

I am still pissed I cant go. But looking forward to see pics of the knife fight. I mean who gets the knife I sent to be given away. You guys have fun and remeber us porr bastids that have to work.

----------


## Rick

Knife? What knife? You sent a knife? Oh, I'll bet you sent it to Crash.

----------


## rebel

It looks like some good temps and weather.  I was expecting the mid 90's for a high and upper 70's for a low.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

That's a whole lot better than a couple of days ago Temps were about the same but calling for sctd t storms. YES YES YES *YES* JUST A FEW MORE DAYS!!!  Wish I could borrow that dancing bear to put in here. Is anybody else this excited? Nah ya'll are as cool as cucumbers... Except for Rick his tongue is beating him to death just thinking about all the food. :Innocent:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Looking forward to being there...

I've run into some transmission trouble with my van though, so I'm taking a car instead. Only problem is the lack of space to bring stuff. I'll be traveling a bit lighter than I planned but no big problem there.

Looking forward to meeting everyone - see you there.

----------


## Rick

I guess just a recap for the group meal. 

I will bring the hamburgers
Crash has the hot dogs
Oldsoldier is bring the bread and the Dan...I mean the bread. 
If anyone else wants to bring chips or condiments or, really, whatever you want, that would be great.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'll bring condiments, lettuce, and tomatoes.  And some watermelon.

----------


## crashdive123

*burp*  I'm full now.  Those Danish were great (the pastry, not the people).

----------


## Rick

Mmmmm Danish and watermelons. I mean......Mmmmmm watermelons.

----------


## Rick

Another Blasphemer!!!!

----------


## nell67

> I guess just a recap for the group meal. 
> 
> I will bring the hamburgers
> Crash has the hot dogs
> Oldsoldier is bring the bread and the Dan...I mean the bread. 
> If anyone else wants to bring chips or condiments or, really, whatever you want, that would be great.


Anyone else notice Rick left off the roast pork tenderloin??? Dude got dibs on that thing,I tell ya!

----------


## crashdive123

From eveything I've read, Rick is very good with young children (probably explains why he does well with us.....wait, that came out wrong).  We're just going to distract him with the youngins that are coming.

----------


## Rick

Oh! Well, would you look at that? My mistake. Just an oversight...nothing more.

Hoosierarcher is bringing roast tenderloin.

----------


## Winnie

You know, I read this thread and I just think ONE BIG COOK OUT! 
After munching your way through that lot I can see not a lot of hiking being done! :Wink:  :Laugh:

----------


## Rick

Hiking? Oh, my! No. No hiking for me. Someone has to guard all the food from.....uh.....animals. Yeah, wild animals that will raid your food if you are gone. Raccoons are vicious that way.

----------


## oldsoldier

*HEY GANG!!!!! I'M Baaaaaaacccccckkkkk!!!!! got computer back this morning so ya' can stop talking about me now LOL*

----------


## Ken

> *HEY GANG!!!!! I'M Baaaaaaacccccckkkkk!!!!! got computer back this morning so ya' can stop talking about me now LOL*


 
Everybody - switch over to PM.  Now!   :Innocent:

----------


## oldsoldier

> I guess just a recap for the group meal. 
> 
> I will bring the hamburgers
> Crash has the hot dogs
> Oldsoldier is bring the bread and the Dan...I mean the bread. 
> If anyone else wants to bring chips or condiments or, really, whatever you want, that would be great.


 I plan on picking up some chips ( i forgot them at grocery yesterday) I also have pickles, a small bottle of ketchup,mustard to bring. Also bringing a 10# bag of taters. will also bring a can of coffee,sugar,creamer. Etc. Confirmed bread order yesterday and will pick it up tommorow. I ordered
2 trays of bulk hamburger buns (36 to a tray)
10 pkgs. hot dog buns
10 loaves assorted bread ( white,wheat,etc.)
cheese,delux,cherry,bearclaw,danishes
wildblueberry,chocolate,banana nut muffins
another kind of suprise "treat" ( sorry Rick you'll have to wait till friday to see what)
i think that's everything If anyone wants anything else let me know ASAP. So I can order to pick up tommorow or thursday.  Be right back phone call

----------


## Ken

> If anyone wants anything else let me know ASAP.


Does this offer include orders that require shipping elsewhere?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Does this offer include orders that require shipping elsewhere?


 No banana's for jojo. Bad monkey! :Sneaky2:

----------


## R.Spencer

> Everybody - switch over to PM.  Now!


Does this mean we arent supposed to talk about the mass danish mugging that is planned?

----------


## crashdive123

Ken - consider a plea bargain, dispose of the case and go camping.  I'm sure your client would understand.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Does this offer include orders that require shipping elsewhere?


Ken shipping is possible for a small charge (Thank the USPS for the charge)

----------


## Ken

I really wanna' go!   :Crying:

----------


## Ken

This is a secret I just can't keep. Rick is supplying a door prize for Jamboree attendees, and I just found out what it is:

http://firstrespondernetwork.com/ite...p28-detail.htm

Let's hear it for Rick!

----------


## Rick

Dang it! You took all the fun out of it! Party pooper.

----------


## Ken

> Dang it! You took all the fun out of it! Party pooper.


And the fine print says, "No purchase necessary.  Need not be present to win."  Nice!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

But Ken you didn't read the fine fine fine print....Must be donated to local first responder unit, or winner must pay full price plus 10% to donator and all applicable sales taxes. I had to use a magnification program at 500x to see it, I thought it was just an accidental mark, but it just appeared TOO straight.

----------


## Rick

Well, there you go all my secrets are out. No point in me going I guess. Oldsoldier can just UPS the Danish (the pastry not the people) to me and Hoosierarcher can ship me the pork loin....cooked of course. I'll just put my name in the hat for the knife drawing. Of course my name is the only one but I'll hold the drawing just to be legal and all.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

NO NO NO you can't not go!!!! You gotta' be there. I'll lose that magnification program, I swear. Who's gonna' eat Danish with me(the pastry not the people). I PROMISE I won't touch a single one 'til you do. You Gotta' go!!

----------


## Rick

Well. Since you put it that way...oooh. Look over there. (danish (pastry not the people) gone.) Mmm. Oh, sorry. my mistake.

----------


## equus

3 days and counting.  i will find out tomorrow if i have to work any overtime.  i am hoping that i don't.  keep your fingers crossed guys!!! i am excited about this weekend even though i am not feeling well right now.  i am staying up long enough to watch the colony tonight haven't seen it in a while. then i am going to take a good dose of nyquil and call it a night.  looking forward to it. See you later.

----------


## equus

anybody here anything from chiggarsngrits.  about what time he is leaving and what time he is arriving?

----------


## crashdive123

> anybody here anything from chiggarsngrits.  about what time he is leaving and what time he is arriving?


Post 376 was his last regarding the drive up.  Don't know if he's decided to leave Thursday or Friday.

----------


## Rick

Nor do I. Not certain when or what time.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Believe it or not, I'm just getting organized for this trip. My van is out of commission, so I'll have to take a car instead.

I did gather up some things for the door prizes though, some fun stuff.

The drive from Madison, OH to Green-Sullivan is about 450 miles, all interstate highway except for 65 miles of it. (7 1/2 hrs. driving time) I'm planning on leaving at 5:00am on Friday and arriving between 1:00-2:00pm.

I'll bring the condiments for the hamburgers and hot dogs: ketchup, mustard, relish, pickles, lettuce, and tomatoes. Plus a few watermelons.

Plan on doing some fishing while I'm there, I'll bring some extra equipment for others to use if they like. I'll bring some fly tying equipment, something to kill a little time.

Looking forward to going, even though I've been preoccupied with other activities. I hope everyone within a reasonable driving distance comes out, even if it's just to visit for a few hours. See you there!

----------


## tonester

i just read through this whole thread and i am super jealous! how come nothing cool like this happens in california! at one point i was seriously thinking how long the drive would be from cali and if i could make it! i just think its awesome that you guys got something together like this.

----------


## crashdive123

> i just read through this whole thread and i am super jealous! how come nothing cool like this happens in california!


It does - there are plenty of members in California that might be interested.  Here, let me help....

California Jamboree!

Tonester to set the time and place.
It's kind of one of those "If you build it, they will come" sort of things.  Seriously, just set one up.  People will either come, or you'll have a nice weekend of solitude - neither of which would be bad.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I think Crash tossed the ball in your court!!!! C'mon man make that GOAL!!!!


 In other news................
.
.
.
.
.
..
...
....
.....
.....
.....
.....
....
....
...
...
..
..
.
.
.
2 days and counting!!!!day after tomorrow!!!

----------


## Rick

Okey dokey fellow jaboreers(?). If my tally is half way accurate, we have 9 adults and 3 mini me's that will be attending. I just put 15 primo hand made hamburgers and 9 primo hand made turkey burgers in the freezer. None of this store bought burger stuff for this crowd. That comes out to about 6 lbs of cow and 3 lbs of gobble. I figured that, along with the dogs, courtesy of Mr. and Mrs. Crashdive147, would keep the munchies away for an hour or so.  I'll bring some stuff out of the garden and I've got desert covered for that meal as well. I'll bring some corn on the cob with me, too. 

I would really like to leave a trip document with someone responsible on the forum. The problem is, no one comes to mind. Still, if we eat ourselves to death (I hope, I hope, I hope) someone should at least know. 

Let me know if you think that's enough meat, burgers and dogs wise.

----------


## equus

you know tonestar you can do it.  poco is surrounded by vultures our kids.  he just opened a can of peaches and they are hounding him for them now.  hahahahahaha!!!!!!

----------


## equus

heah that covers you rick what about everyone else???????
what should poco and i be bringing for this ocassion?  everyone is bring something thought about chips and drinks for this but not sure.  the hounds are here.  they are crawling into poco skin now.

----------


## crashdive123

> Mrs. Crashdive*147*


has she been cheating on me?

----------


## Rick

You got a raise! 1/3 Admiral!!!

----------


## Rick

Uhem. (chuckle) a ..... promotion. Advance in rank. You military guys and your jargon. Raise, promotion.

----------


## crashdive123

Hey now.....I worked for a living.  Admiral would be cool though.

----------


## Ken

> Hey now.....I worked for a living. Admiral would be cool though.


 
Here ya' go:  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## oldsoldier

> . I'll bring some fly tying equipment, something to kill a little time.




Cool maybe if you have time you can ATTEMPT to show me how to use the #$%$ &&^% ^%$%%^ fly rod I got for christmas 3 years ago!!!

----------


## oldsoldier

WARNING !!!!!! Last chance to order!!!!                                                                                                                          picked up the bread today. As it stands we have 2 trays (32 per tray burger buns)
10 12 pks of hot dog buns
6 loaves white bread
2 loaves wheat bread
2 loaves rye bread
14+ pkgs danish Asstmnt
8-10 pkgs asst muffins
couple dozen***********
2 9 count trays of ********  ******
If ya want anything else I need to know tonight.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

[quote=oldsoldier;143594]


> . I'll bring some fly tying equipment, something to kill a little time.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool maybe if you have time you can ATTEMPT to show me how to use the #$%$ &&^% ^%$%%^ fly rod I got for christmas 3 years ago!!!


No problem, I'll have you casting like an expert by the time the weekend is over.

----------


## crashdive123

Sounds like we're going Hollywood.  Casting call.

----------


## crashdive123

Well guys and gals - looking forward to meeting everybody.  Time to clean up a little and hit the road.  Ya'll behave now while I'm gone. :Smile:

----------


## Ken

Have a GREAT TIME!  :clap:

----------


## Sourdough

> Ya'll behave now while I'm gone.



Yea, Right.......when the Cats are away the mice get to play........... :Winkiss:

----------


## Rick

The forum will still be guarded by the capable Sarge! He rules with an iron ban button so watch your step. 

Everyone that is traveling to the jamboree today or tomorrow...have a safe trip. See you there! 

To everyone else...nanny nanny boo boo.

----------


## gryffynklm

Have a great time, Wish I could manage the time.

----------


## nell67

Sarge,how many danish (the pastry,not the people) are they bribing you with to stand guard over the forum whilst they are out playing???? Oh yea,an are they sending you any roast pork tenderloin???  Poor Sarge!

----------


## Ken

> The forum will still be guarded by the capable Sarge! He rules with an iron ban button so watch your step. 
> 
> Everyone that is traveling to the jamboree today or tomorrow...have a safe trip. See you there! 
> 
> To everyone else...nanny nanny boo boo.


 
Hey Rick!  Hey Sarge!


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I hope both of you have a great weekend!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

Hey! He's the senior moderator. He could bid any shift he wanted. He chose the week-end shift for the premium pay. Not our fault!

----------


## Rick

Oh.....Sarge isn't going to like that, Ken. He's not going. I'll bet he knows where his ban button is, too.

----------


## nell67

Too bad none of you are taking a laptop and camera so yo can torment...errrr send us updates and post pics. :Frown:

----------


## Ken

> Oh.....Sarge isn't going to like that, Ken. He's not going. I'll bet he knows where his ban button is, too.


 
Sarge woulda' gone, except he couldn't find the place on his map.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Too bad none of you are taking a laptop and camera so yo can torment...errrr send us updates and post pics.


 Yeah I thought about that but don't have one(laptop) However I do have a camera!!! promise to take pictures and will post on the web and provide a link when we return.
  In other news... Dottie/Equus is scheduled to work tonight which could throw a slight curve at us. It can & will be overcome no matter what!! I'm Going, come he!! or highwater!!! There is a possibility she could be cancelled, or failing that let off early. Won't know for sure 'til @5:30 this afternoon. Cross your fingers everybody!!

----------


## Ken

> I'm Going, come he!! or highwater!!!


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## equus

very funny ken!!!!! are you ever serious? I am just curious.

----------


## nell67

> Yeah I thought about that but don't have one(laptop) However I do have a camera!!! promise to take pictures and will post on the web and provide a link when we return.
> In other news... Dottie/Equus is scheduled to work tonight which could throw a slight curve at us. It can & will be overcome no matter what!! I'm Going, come he!! or highwater!!! There is a possibility she could be cancelled, or failing that let off early. Won't know for sure 'til @5:30 this afternoon. Cross your fingers everybody!!


 Here's hoping she gets cancelled!Fingers are crossed!

----------


## equus

thanks nell67. i appreciate that. he is telling me to go to bed just in case i don't get cancelled but my problem is i am just to excited about tomorrow to sleep right now!!!!

----------


## nell67

> thanks (nell). i appreciate that. he is telling me to go to bed just in case i don't get cancelled but my problem is i am just to excited about tomorrow to sleep right now!!!!


Yup,you better get some zzzzz's!! you act like a kid at Christmas!LOL, be safe on your trip.Just remember,it's RICK you are going to see,not Santa!

----------


## Pal334

Have fun and behave all attendees. And you know who I mean!!!  :Smile:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Yup,you better get some zzzzz's!! you act like a kid at Christmas!LOL, be safe on your trip.Just remember,it's RICK you are going to see,not Santa!


After all the Twinkies he talks about and the way he talks about food they have to be about the same size,Right? Rick and Santa I mean. If he's that good with kids that would be another thing they have in common..... Hey maybe Rick IS santa Clause!!!! you know you can register with any name here, Maybe that's what it is, Santa Clause is really Rick, trying to keep tabs on us here to see who is being good!!!!  
  HAHA HAhaha I figured it out!!! Don't tell the kids alright?

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Have fun and behave all attendees. And you know who I mean!!!


Pal I promise no trouble from me.... now my boys on the other hand :Innocent: ...

----------


## rebel

I wish I were going.  Y'all be safe.  Don't worry about us.  Have a good time.  We'll be alright. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TDqvD34hEA

----------


## nell67

> After all the Twinkies he talks about and the way he talks about food they have to be about the same size,Right? Rick and Santa I mean. If he's that good with kids that would be another thing they have in common..... Hey maybe Rick IS santa Clause!!!! you know you can register with any name here, Maybe that's what it is, Santa Clause is really Rick, trying to keep tabs on us here to see who is being good!!!! 
> HAHA HAhaha I figured it out!!! Don't tell the kids alright?


Maybe you'd BETTER tell the kids,don't want anyone to get a lump of coal because the kicked Rick in the shin!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I wish I were going.  Y'all be safe.  Don't worry about us.  Have a good time.  We'll be alright. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TDqvD34hEA


I'm sorry Rebel I wish you were too. I wish EVERYONE were going I really would like to meet all of you. I wish we could have a big Convention somewhere.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Point taken Nell, but if I tell them they'll be asking Uncle Rick/ Santa for everything under the Sun!!!

----------


## nell67

> Point taken Nell, but if I tell them they'll be asking Uncle Rick/ Santa for everything under the Sun!!!


Tell them it has to be a secret,Santa can not know that they know who he is! Then bribe them with their favorite treat if they make it through the whole jamboree without giving away the secret to the other members,LOL.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Tell them it has to be a secret,Santa can not know that they know who he is! Then bribe them with their favorite treat if they make it through the whole jamboree without giving away the secret to the other members,LOL.


 Yeah right that will last about 30 seconds. The only way they can keeep a secret is if they don't know it.

----------


## Rick

I..uh...might point out that I haven't left yet. Ho! Ho! Ho!

----------


## nell67

> Yeah right that will last about 30 seconds. The only way they can keeep a secret is if they don't know it.


 True this,maybe Rick needs some shin guards..... :Sneaky2:  along with a muzzle to keep him outta the goodies!

----------


## Rick

I'm putting you on the BAD list, you know that, don't you?

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I..uh...might point out that I haven't left yet. Ho! Ho! Ho!


OOps well Rick / Santa we won't tell anyone!!!  I knew you'd still be here Checking who's naughty and who's nice!!  Anyway I know this Christmas it will be Twinkies instead of cookies!!!! How about the milk is that still a good thing? any other preferences we need to know about to bribe...uh uh I mean reward Santa? :Innocent:

----------


## nell67

> I'm putting you on the BAD list, you know that, don't you?


 Hey, only Trax can put me on the BAD list!! :clap:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Oh there's something I forgot......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
1 MORE DAY!!!!
Tomorroooowwwwww!!! YES!!!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Sorry folks but I am excited to be able to go.  Ken that was a campfire and a stream compared to the excitement I feel. You'll have to come up with something better than that. My excitement would make a nuke look like a firecracker, and the sun like a bonfire, the ocean is just a mud puddle compared to how excited I feel. If they locked up the gas pumps I would just saddle up and ride, I might get there when everyone is leaving but get there I would! Anyone trying to stop me better declare martial law now, that is how determined I am in going(I'd still slip through the lines somehow).

----------


## Ken

> very funny ken!!!!! are you ever serious? I am just curious.


I WAS serious once.  Back in '93.   We were a 2-man HALO team - me and Skully.  

We didn't have our chutes on yet, when this flock of high-flying pigeons slammed into the side of our plane and just totally blew the bulkhead out.

We got sucked right out of that plane into the night sky, and if it hadn't been for Skully's training, well, I'll tell ya'...........   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> You'll have to come up with something better than that.


Please, Poco.  Don't tempt me like that.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

I'm reading that and I'm like, what's she got to do with this? This it was deja vu all over again. Duh! 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Do you think he's a she? Could it be? Naw.......

----------


## hoosierarcher

If you're that excited be sure to put a towel down on the car seat before you drive up.

----------


## Rick

Bad, Hoosierarcher. Kennel! Go on!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

busting my gut that's so funny hoosier archerhope I spelled this right

----------


## Ken

> I'm reading that and I'm like, what's she got to do with this? This it was deja vu all over again. Duh! 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Do you think he's a she? Could it be? Naw.......


We talking Olympia or Kitty?

----------


## Ken

Rick?  2dumb e-mailed me this picture.  He said it's a picture of you getting ready to leave for the Jamboree.  That's not you, is it?   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## equus

hey guys everything is good.  i got cancelled tonight so thanks for keeping your fingers crossed.  now i have to finish packing for tomorrow.  anybody else ready to go yet????
we are leaving at 0330 am.  have to get some things paid in the morning then we will be on our way.
equus

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

LOOK OUT INDIANA HERE WE COME!!!! Dottie got canceled so I too wanted to thank everyone for crossing their fingers. Woo HOO!!!!!

----------


## Rick

I crossed my toes, too, just in case. Now I can't get them uncrossed. Dang that smarts.

----------


## hoosierarcher

> Rick?  2dumb e-mailed me this picture.  He said it's a picture of you getting ready to leave for the Jamboree.  That's not you, is it?  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


how the heck did you get a picture of me? I avoid cameras like the plague for the safety of mankind.

----------


## oldsoldier

Rick was looking at the park map. Are we still setting up at resevoir 26 area?

----------


## Ken

> how the heck did you get a picture of me? I avoid cameras like the plague for the safety of mankind.


2dumb did it.  Honest!   :Innocent:

----------


## hoosierarcher

OK I've shaved and cut my hair. That should keep me from being recognized.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I just got back from my Boy Scout district meeting and now I can finish getting ready. This week has been hectic and I still have a lot to do. I may arrive a bit later the 2:00 pm Friday, I have a couple things I need to do before I can leave. How many months did I have to get ready???? I wish I had just one more day. It may kill me but I'll be there by early evening on Friday. I'm still cutting down my load to fit in a car, now that I don't have the van to take. That's the biggest bummer...

Well back to work, someone put on some coffee because I'll need it.

P.S. I did get the food already, important things first.

Talk to you later...  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## panch0

Be safe everyone and if you do something naughty do it once more for me. AND PLEASE TAKE LOTS OF PICS!!!!!!!!!!! Luckies.

----------


## Ken

> I just got back from my Boy Scout district meeting and now I can finish getting ready. This week has been hectic and I still have a lot to do. I may arrive a bit later the 2:00 pm Friday, I have a couple things I need to do before I can leave. How many months did I have to get ready???? I wish I had just one more day. It may kill me but I'll be there by early evening on Friday. I'm still cutting down my load to fit in a car, now that I don't have the van to take. That's the biggest bummer...
> 
> Well back to work, someone put on some coffee because I'll need it.
> 
> P.S. I did get the food already, important things first.
> 
> Talk to you later...


Have a GREAT TIME, PGV!  :Smile:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Well this Is officially my Last Post "til after the Jamboree. Ya'll be good now you hear?
  Sarge keep 'em straight. Later ya'll

----------


## nell67

Be careful and have fun,poco and equus,PGV,oldsoldier,and hoosierarcher,and anyone I left out!

----------


## Ken

> Well this Is officially my Last Post "til after the Jamboree. Ya'll be good now you hear?
> Sarge keep 'em straight. Later ya'll


 
BYE POCO!  Have a blast!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Thanks everyone, now I do have to get to work. I'll check-in later.

----------


## equus

thanks guys got the kids in bed that was rather eas tonight most of the time they stall but tonight i told the sooner they get into bed and go to slep the faster we get to leave for indiana.  they have known about this for two weeks and have been very excited ever since we told them we were going!! they have talked about this non stop but i am already for the questions are we there yet mom and dad?  i am excited but like pgv i wish that i had one more day to get ready for this. between work and the house it has been chaotic then mel had to go and help out in the hay field for a little while before he could help me pack.  now we have to go and take care of the horses one more time to.  we are going to pack the truck since we are headed out before sun rise.  that we can get up and roll. talk to you later.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Y'all have fun, and don't let Rick eat too many danish.(The pastry, not......wait...don't let him eat too much of either! LOL)  :Innocent:

----------


## equus

thanks 2d2k i won't i promise!!!! my dog sadie wants to go but mel said no to that because we have a small truck and she would have to travel in her crate for the trip and since noone else is bringing a dog he said not this trip maybe next time.  i think it is funny though she knows that something is up because she is just sitting next to me with hter sad brown eyes like can i go mom.  we will only be gone 3 days. has anyone heard anything from crash where he stopped for the day to rest?

----------


## Ken

> thanks 2d2k i won't i promise!!!! my dog sadie wants to go but mel said no to that because we have a small truck and she would have to travel in her crate for the trip and since noone else is bringing a dog he said not this trip maybe next time. i think it is funny though she knows that something is up because she is just sitting next to me with hter sad brown eyes like can i go mom. we will only be gone 3 days. has anyone heard anything from crash where he stopped for the day to rest?


Well, you could always have 2dumb fill in for Sadie.  Nobody at the Jamboree would know the difference. 

Have a real good time, Equus!   :Smile:

----------


## equus

thanks will do but no thanks on 2d2k.  sadie will go on the next one.  she will understand

----------


## equus

gotta go i better get off of here so that i can do some more packing!!! poco will be mad if i don't get it done since he went to go take care of the other stuff that we need tonight.  so this will be my last post until i get back from the jamboree.  so to everyone else have a nice weekend and i will talk to you sunday night as soon as poco and i get back.  *have fun ya'll* 
equus

----------


## Rick

Gee. What a nice lady. SOME folks around here could take lessons from her. I won't mention any names but their initials are K.E.N.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Gee. What a nice lady. SOME folks around here could take lessons from her. I won't mention any names but their initials are K.E.N.


*Snort, Chuckle, Snicker*  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Rick's Mrs. decided to go after all.  She didn't want to miss out on any fun.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

You have no idea how wrong that is. She gets turned around getting off an elevator. She is chronically, totally, permanently, directionally challenged.

----------


## Ken

Hey, just to show that I'm not jealous that I can't go, can *I* supply the burgers?  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

90% packed, but I need sleep.  Talk to you in the morning.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

PGV is going to bed and we are leaving now,almost forgot to post the itinerary. I should be meeting oldsoldier @0700 and will proceed from there. ya'll have fun now. Don see you in a Few Hours. As was mentioned earlier in this thread the Convoy is on the road.2D2K would you post that song from youtube for me? I love that song...it's cool.
  We were so excited we had a hard time falling asleep. Ya'll be good now you hear!!! :Sneaky2:  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> PGV is going to bed and we are leaving now,almost forgot to post the itinerary. I should be meeting oldsoldier @0700 and will proceed from there. ya'll have fun now. Don see you in a Few Hours. As was mentioned earlier in this thread the Convoy is on the road.2D2K would you post that song from youtube for me? I love that song...it's cool.
> We were so excited we had a hard time falling asleep. Ya'll be good now you hear!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_T0MONtP0w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYS0Epyyu3k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N99Vdxu9LQs

You'll be in Omaha before 2dumb is even awake.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'm up, not quite awake, but up...

I'll be leaving in about an hour, getting me there by 4:00 pm if all goes well.

I figure what doesn't fit in the car gets left behind.  I'm tired of repacking.

You guys take care, talk to you when I get back.

----------


## Rick

Gee, Phil. 2.5 hours of sleep. You gotta love a guy that can operate on coffee and desire.

----------


## nell67

Guys,remember,this is a survival jamboree,not a Woodstock reunion!(I hear that was a different type of survival all together)

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Well I'm heading out now.  See you later.

----------


## hoosierarcher

I've been having trouble with insomnia the last few months. The anticipation of this event hasn't helped. Finally fell asleep at around 06:15 woke up at 08:00. Anyone want bet a lot of us make it an early night tonight? Waiting on the Convoy.

----------


## Ken

> I've been having trouble with insomnia the last few months. The anticipation of this event hasn't helped. Finally fell asleep at around 06:15 woke up at 08:00. Anyone want bet a lot of us make it an early night tonight? Waiting on the Convoy.


This should be a wild and crazy bunch.........

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Have Fun!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_T0MONtP0w
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYS0Epyyu3k
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N99Vdxu9LQs
> 
> You'll be in Omaha before 2dumb is even awake.


 Actually...I've been up, drove to another state, did a days work, and am back at home now......but thanks for covering for me. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hey, just to show that I'm not jealous that I can't go, can *I* supply the burgers?  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 So that's where they get the leather to make those hats!
(A$$HATS, Ken,.....a$$hats) :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

*Well, the first pictures of the Jamboree have arrived. Here's what they're up to:*

*The Arrival:*

*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.*


*Tent Pitching. Rick's is the blue one with the silver fly:*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


*Eating the Danish:*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


*Axe Throwing Contest:*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


*Fire Starting Contest:*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Can't wait 'till more pics arrive.

----------


## panch0

Looks like they are having a blast. So who is wearing those orange and red furry things. Wait I don't want to know.

----------


## Scoobywan

wish I could have been there... but the check engine light, mixed with the gas cost, mixed with the extra mouth to feed, ended up with me and way less funding than I had planned for.  Maybe next time.

----------


## rebel

Is this thing over today?     I can visualize cream filling around all their mouths.  I need some pics.

----------


## Ken

> Is this thing over today? I can visualize cream filling around all their mouths. I need some pics.


Yeah, they'll be back here soon.  There goes the neighborhood.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

The first of the gang just checked in.  Oldsoldier is on-line right now replying to that evil thread posted by the evil WE.  Oldsoldier voted to turn me into a newt.  I hope that he ate so much at the Jamboree that he gets indigestion tonight.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## oldsoldier

> Is this thing over today?     I can visualize cream filling around all their mouths.  I need some pics.


 See lets ban Ken thread

----------


## oldsoldier

> The first of the gang just checked in.  Oldsoldier is on-line right now replying to that evil thread posted by the evil WE.  Oldsoldier voted to turn me into a newt.  I hope that he ate so much at the Jamboree that he gets indigestion tonight.


  Sorry only time I ever got indigestion was about 20 years ago while stationed in africa with the army got stranded with a tribe of sometimes canabals. They served us what they latter said was roasted Lawye....... Er... ah... I mean Monkey.

----------


## rebel

There's been talk.  Good thing you didn't go Ken.  IFK (Indiana Fried Ken).

----------


## Ken

So they wanna' EAT ME?  I ain't touchin' that one.  No way.   :Innocent:

----------


## hoosierarcher

Ken Da Newt (in chicago they say "Da Bears," so it's Da Newt.) I'll leave it to others to tell you about most of the weekend. I'll hit some highlights.
 My name was drawn the most for the prizes. What a suprize that was. Thanks to all for their donations. A special thank you to RSpence for the knife. My thanks to all that attended. It was great to meet people from this forum in real life. Next year is already in the works. We've discussed it and mid September seems to be the most like time as this weekend was uncomfortably hot and humid. The first night there was a lot of "show and tell" with everyone showing off their knives and some other gear and gizmos. oldsoldier won the award for bringing the most gear, B.O.V. and trailer both loaded to the gills. There were enough danish (the pastry not the people) for an army, or Rick three times over. Saturday Nights potluck was homeric, enough food to feed three times the number there (in the campground not just our group.) Since this was my idea I was nervous about how it would go. Everyone seemed to have a good time.We created a monster. Equus has become a tomahawk throwing machine. She threw and threw and threw until last light Saturday and then again from shortly after she got up until breakfast. Thanks again to all that attended. Thanks again to oldsoldier for the ride. Thanks to Rick, Crash, oldsoldier, PVG, poco and Equus for their generosity and gracious giving natures.

----------


## rebel

> Ken Da Newt (in chicago they say "Da Bears," so it's Da Newt.) I'll leave it to others to tell you about the weekend. My name was drawn the most for the prizes. What a suprize that was. Thanks to all for their donations. A special thank you to RSpence for the knife. My thanks to all that attended. It was great to meet people from this forum in real life. Next year is already in the works. We've discussed it and mid September seems to be the most like time as this weekend was uncomfortably hot and humid. The first night there was a lot of "show and tell" with everyone showing off their knives and some other gear and gizmos. oldsoldier won the award for bringing the most gear, B.O.V. and trailer both loaded to the gills. There were enough danish (the pastry not the people) for an army, or Rick three times over. Saturday Nights potluck was homeric, enough food to feed three times the number there (in the campground not just our group.) Since this was my idea I was nervous about how it would go. Everyone seemed to have a good time.We created a monster. Equus has become a tomahawk throwing machine. She threw and threw and threw until last light Saturday had then from shortly after she got up until breakfast. Thanks again to all that attended. Thanks again to oldsoldier for the ride. Thanks to Rick, Crash, oldsoldier, PVG, poco and Equus for their generosity and gracious giving natures.


Dag Nab-it! I should have  been there!

----------


## rebel

If everyone gets home safe... it's been a great time for all of us.

----------


## oldsoldier

> soldier won the award for bringing the most gear, B.O.V. and trailer both loaded to the gills.


 Yeah all that gear and wouldn't ya know it I brought the kitchen sink and forgot the shower. :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

I gotta' ask.  After Rick retired to his tent for the night, did he fart loud enough to keep the whole campground awake?   :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

still got a little bit to do, will be back soon,to fill in some more details about the fun and EXCITING time we had. Lock up your Tomahawks when Equus is around ...She has become addicted to throwing them!!!!!!!

----------


## Rick

I have an energy absorption plasma vacuum that came with the tent. Sort keeps that in check. 

I've never seen so many Danish (the pastry not the people). It was like being the only guy at the Miss Universe pageant. Like being the only summer renter in Heaven. Like wearing your wife's ..... I mean, it was great.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I have an energy absorption plasma vacuum that came with the tent. Sort keeps that in check.


 Kinda like an odor eater, for your thong? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Kinda like an odor eater, for your thong?


Not really.  The odor-eating thong is what takes care of his breath.   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

They don't make an odor eater large enough for the thong. I had to use a parachute for the thong as it is.

----------


## Rick

I'll try to start posting some pics tomorrow and give up some secrets...I mean....information about the jamboree. They kept me up past my bedtime two nights in a row and I'm a bit tired tonight. I've also lost my binky so tonight may be another rough night.

----------


## Ken

> I'll try to start posting some pics tomorrow and give up some secrets...I mean....information about the jamboree. They kept me up past my bedtime two nights in a row and I'm a bit tired tonight. I've also lost my binky so tonight may be another rough night.


 
Nice.   :Sneaky2:   We've been breaking our butts around here.   :Innocent:   YOU, have been off on vacation.   :Sneaky2:   And YOU'RE the guy who's tired?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## equus

don't go to bed yet rick!!! just got in about 1900 pm. went to the barn to check horses everything fine there. has pgv logged in yet to let everyone know he made it.  it was a blast this weekend not sure if i was going to have fun but i did.  i got a tomahawk given to me by rick so poco better not tick me off or else!!!!! the boys had a fun time as well.  they played from sunup till dark.  i caught fireflys with bret. Got some pics will post them in my albums. Bret scared me though because he decided instead of falling into the creek that he would flip himself into the creek.  he was soaked.  had a marvelous time though with the boys and poco and everyone a great vacation can't wait until next jamboree!!!!!!

----------


## equus

oh by the way rick we are eating danishes (the pastry not the people) tonight!!!!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Well I first would like to apologize to those who couldn't be there for whatever reason. You missed an absolutely fine time.
      I hope you can make the next one,you will be missing out on more than just a "Camping Trip" I can assure you. Good friends, good food, and good times. You know not one person looked the same as I had pictured them.Take Crash for example, I knew he was a Submariner, well he was a bit taller than I had imagined,more robust in chest and arms. Rick I had pictured as Santa Calus travelling incognito... Wrong again. Old soldier...well I had pictured as old,60's or 70's...My age, so I'm batting 1000 on being wrong HoosierArcher as kind of a modern day Robin Hood but without the tights. PGV was the only one who actually uses a picture of himself for his Avatar, and dadburnit I was wrong on him too (he didn't have his boonie hat on). The only thing that was right was their personality. Our mods are generally a helpful people who like having fun and sharing our interests as well as being Good Guys in general. Our forum members are as they present themselves, Honest helpful and generous. Me -I Speak a lot plainer in person but am who I am, You'll have to ask someone else about me.
    This weekend was about as much fun as I can stand in a weekend camping trip. Crash and PGV showed us flint knapping, which Equus took an interest in. If I haven't said this already (I think I did)Watch your Tomahawks when she is around,she found something she really loves(I don't want to make her choose between me and the Tomahawk...I might lose) She said YEP! you're right.Sheesh they created a monster!!!Thanks to everyone you helped bring her around to seeing the need for this kinda' knowledge and preparation.That was the best gift I could've recieved for a semi-late B-day gift. The camaraderie was VERY enjoyable,Food was fantastic,friendship was something that will be (I hope) Long lasting. I can't think of enough good things to say,I really can't. I came home with enough to last memory wise to last 'til next time, when I hope to be able to create some more. If at all possible I hope to be able to make the next one as well.
  I now have my first Custom Knife a D E Brown Dirk, 440 Stainless,pewter and Ivory handles.It's a beauty. I'm trying to upload pics but keep having trouble (my PC again). I also won a Cold Steel throwing knife,and I'm tickled Pink(sorry Cowboy).
    If you can I hope to see you at the next Jamboree. Maybe we can have 2, one in the spring and one in the fall... A Camporee and a Jamboree???? You don't want to miss it,I promise you that.

----------


## R.Spencer

hosier archer,  congrats on the knife. Hope you use it well.

----------


## equus

hey guys we're back. It was an excellent time. this was the best weekend that i had in a long time.  we are showing off what we won and the things that we were given to my sister.  we are like kids still in a candy dtore. mel is sharpening my tomahawk.  i can't wait until i can make me a target to practice some more.  the next time that i throw i will be better at it. i am also going to practice my flint knapping so then at the next one i might have somethings to trade. i am going to try different things arrowheads and spears. i can't wait until the next one. yes they have created a monster when it comes to the tomahawks and flint knapping.  hopefully i can get good at both and be able to get people to look at my work thanks alot rick and crash i appreciate everything that you showed me this weekend it was great. i learned alot thsi was a great experience.  pgv had alot of great insights that mel is going to be checking into and to oldsoldier and hoosierarcher thanks for the friendships.  the camaderie is what is going to stick with me for along time.  i like the fact that as my children grow up they will be able to learn from me and everyone else here on the forum.  thanks for showing me your gun i will be looking into getting one this winter but now that i have met with everyone i have learned that there is one aspect that i got to learn and that is how to hunt and to track game.  oldsoldier the books that you gave me will come in handy i am going to be reading them when i am on break at work. thanks for giving those to me.  i am not sure where to start though for hunting.  maybe you all can give me some suggestions.  even though mel i would hope would be around for a long time we are not guaranteed that so i have to be able to provide for my family no matter what so i want to learn all that i can about hunting and survival. crazy. since this weekend i have noticed where i have been lacking but now i want to learn everything that i can. to everyone that has taught me something this wekend i appreciate everything.

----------


## Rick

I have to echo Poco's words. It really was a great time. There were at least a half dozen knives given away and other treasures beyond count. Compasses, lights, air mattresses, goodie bags with a ton of stuff inside, water bottles, Platypus water bags, tomahawks, stoves and fuel, Howler whistles, survival bracelets, fire rods and steels, cache tubes, cold packs, trowels, campsuds soap, and I know I'm forgetting a bunch of stuff. Suffice it to say everyone went home with something new and I think everyone was pretty pleased with what they got. I won't mention the fact that I did not win a single knife. Not one!!! And there were so many good ones to take home!!! But I won't mention that. 

You probably want to see some pics so, without further adieu...

Hoosierarcher gave us some instructions on throwing and everyone was off to the races. Oldsoldier is on the left, Hoosierarcher is getting ready to put the hurt on a target, Crash is behind him taking in the lesson and that's Poco bent over picking up some of the throwing knives. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This was easily the most common site over the three days. If Equus was awake, she generally had a tomahark in her hand. I noticed that by late Saturday, Poco was wincing every time she nailed the target. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Not to be outdone, proof positive that moderators should never, ever be messed with. Yes, he placed the second hawk right on the handle of the first. Crash proved that he's soaking in skill........or s***house luck. Whatever.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Crash gave Mrs. Crash a few pointers on how to throw a hawk. She listened very intently throughout his instructions. As he walked away I think I noticed her roll her eyes. In any case, she picked up a hawk, nailed the target dead center and walked away mumbling something about women teaching men. I didn't catch all of it. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

For some reason, I saw this view quite a lot over the week-end. Not just from Poco but from others as well. And not always in the target area. I had to keep pointing them to the targets. I'd turn around and there would be someone with a tomahawk. Weird. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Poco (on left) and PGV discussing the finer points of throwing. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Crash demonstrated the art of fire making using bamboo. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Meanwhile, Poco and Oldsoldier were rustling up dinner with a corn snake. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Okay, we didn't actually EAT the snake. We let it go. No animals were harmed over the course of the week-end. Although there is one raccoon that is probably still running after he saw Poco coming after him with a spear. 

Crash also demonstrated some knapping and several tried their hand at it. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Some tools of the trade.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Breakfast time was really nice. For some reason, Crash became the de facto breakfast chef. He conjured up a pretty nice mess of bacon and eggs McSurvival. Pretty darn good, too. Phill added in some fried potatoes and eggs and I tossed in some canned bacon so folks could try it. Really nice mornings, some good conversation and some good food. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Our meal on Saturday evening was pretty spectacular. I didn't get any pictures. I know Crash did so I'll let him post them. QC was stressed but Crash did a nice job despite having way too much food to sample. Here's the menu. 

Pork loin (man, was that good!!)
Hamburgers
Turkey burgers 
Brauts
Hot dogs
Corn on the cob
Baked beans
All the trimmings (pickles, onions, tomatoes, etc.)
Watermelon
Potato chips
Peach cobler
Cherry cobler
Danish (the pastry not the people)

I may have left something out but, even if I did, I'm sure I sampled it. 

After dinner, it was a toss up whether we needed to fire up the EPIRB or just have some of the Hoverround power chairs delivered. Everyone was pretty miserable but it had to be done. QC added the mark of approval. 

The weather held out all week-end with no rain or wind. It was a bit warm and humid but we had a pretty nice breeze all week-end. 

I can't wait until the next one!!!!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Just for Equus' post I owe you all a HUGE thank you.See you can start a fire with flint and steel,but this is a different kind of fire,and it doesn't need any fuel other than desire. THANK YOU!!!!

----------


## rebel

It looks like a high standard has been set for a Jamboree.  Good job!

Thanks for the pics!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

This is everyone except PGV(he took the picture). Back Row L - R : Rick, Mrs. Crash, Crash, Hoosierarcher, Oldsoldier. Front row: Equus & me with kids, Robbie is the oldest and Bret is the younger. PGV took the picture so he is not in it.

----------


## Ken

Well, the ladies and the kids seem nice enough  :Smile: , but I wouldn't get caught dead hanging around with the rest of that Riff Raff. ESPECIALLY that one on the far left.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Jonesy

Looks like you all had a good time. So where is the left over food? You know it's nice to share. :Smile: 

While you were all having fun we could have used one of these around here

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Looks like you all had a good time. So where is the left over food? You know it's nice to share.
> 
> While you were all having fun we could have used one of these around here
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 

Yeah, coulda' given wareagle and 2dumb a few hundred zaps.    :Sneaky2:

----------


## Sourdough

WOW...Looks like a good time was had. Congratulations all. Some how I expected 30 to 60 members to be there, it seems like there are 4,000 members of the forum just in Indiana. Wish I would have been there, to meet everyone........ :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> WOW...Looks like a good time was had. Congratulations all. Some how I expected 30 to 60 members to be there, it seems like there are 4,000 members of the forum just in Indiana. Wish I would have been there, to meet everyone........


Heck, have some real fun.  Come up to Mass for some ziplining!

----------


## gryffynklm

Looks like every one had an amazing time.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> WOW...Looks like a good time was had. Congratulations all. Some how I expected 30 to 60 members to be there, it seems like there are 4,000 members of the forum just in Indiana. Wish I would have been there, to meet everyone........


 I wish you had too(been there that is) It was FUN!!!

----------


## panch0

Maybe one of these days when I can afford the trip to Indy I will go to one of these.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Maybe one of these days when I can afford the trip to Indy I will go to one of these.


 WHY WAIT? start planning one for your region!!! I  can promise you this... if it goes like ours did you will be VERY HAPPY that you did!!! You don't have to wait for one in this area,when you can start one in your area. Look back at the FIRST post... It all started with an idea, then one joined in and another and another etc. Granted I wish more had been there but with just 8 forum members and two rug rats,great friendships were ... not formed.... what's the word I'm looking for.... Bonds strengthened, maybe is the way I want to put it. You too can do it!!! Look I already liked the ones that were planning to attend, But the personal interaction meeting face to face, Man that just sealed the deal,so to speak!!! What's the worst that could happen.... you go camping? Thats still a gain in my book.  Yeah people will "plan" to attend and life will get in the way,but that happens every time you plan a cook out. So what's new?
    Honestly, if it had happened in your neck of the woods I couldn't have gone. I'm just FORTUNATE enough that it was here!!! So why don't you help someone else be "fortunate"? Do it man!! I know you can.

----------


## Rick

I just want to know who the dirty son of a gun was that confiscated all the Danish (the pastry not the people). All I got was a passing glimpse then like dust on the wind they were gone. I'm calling foul on the Danish (the pastry not the people). Oh! and the knives, too. Did I mention I didn't win one? I'm calling foul on the knives.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I just want to know who the dirty son of a gun was that confiscated all the Danish (the pastry not the people). All I got was a passing glimpse then like dust on the wind they were gone. I'm calling foul on the Danish (the pastry not the people). Oh! and the knives, too. Did I mention I didn't win one? I'm calling foul on the knives.


 Heck, it sounds right. People got knives to cut the danish.(The pastry, not the people.) You didn't have any danish,(the pastry, not the people) so you didn't need a knife.

----------


## Sourdough

> I just want to know who the dirty son of a gun was that confiscated all the Danish (the pastry not the people). All I got was a passing glimpse then like dust on the wind they were gone. I'm calling foul on the Danish (the pastry not the people).


Have you looked in your sleeping bag.......?

----------


## equus

yeah it was great but now i have to go back to the rat race so to speak.  oh well. did crash get home yet????/

----------


## Ken

> Heck, it sounds right. People got knives to cut the danish.(The pastry, not the people.) You didn't have any danish,(the pastry, not the people) so you didn't need a knife.


 
 :Sneaky2:   Here's a ma.. I mean, some guy just begging to be banned.    *BAN HIM, RICK! *

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I just want to know who the dirty son of a gun was that confiscated all the Danish (the pastry not the people). All I got was a passing glimpse then like dust on the wind they were gone. I'm calling foul on the Danish (the pastry not the people). Oh! and the knives, too. Did I mention I didn't win one? I'm calling foul on the knives.


 Want a Danish(pastry not the people) Rick? What's it worth? Hehehehehe  :Innocent:  :Blushing:

----------


## oldsoldier

[QUOTE=Jonesy;144749]Looks like you all had a good time. So where is the left over food? You know it's nice to share. :Smile: 

  The last we saw of the leftover food including the 42 1/2 packages of danish ( the pastries not the people) was when Rick Left suddenly with the back bumper of his truck dragging the ground.

----------


## Rick

That was, firewood and flint. There was a lot in the back of the truck. Firewood and flint. It's my story and I'm stickin' to it!

----------


## crashdive123

I'll echo everybody's comments about the trip.  It was great meeting those that were there.  Thanks to all for making it a memorable weekend.  I'll post some pics (probably tomorrow) when I get them downloaded.

----------


## Rick

Crash, there's a difference between infamous and memorable. Just sayin'.

----------


## nell67

> That was, firewood and flint. There was a lot in the back of the truck. Firewood and flint. It's my story and I'm stickin' to it!


transporting that Emerald Ash Borer,eh,Rick?

----------


## Rick

Curses! Foiled again!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I forgot to mention some plant and 'shroom picking. Spotted jewel weed and plantain were a couple passed around. I have no idea what the 'shrooms were. Something brown. They were pretty good, though. Then the park was filled with purple squirrels and everyone had three eyes and I forgot about the plants.

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash, there's a difference between infamous and memorable. Just sayin'.


As long as none of us fell into the "wanted for questioning" category.

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## oldsoldier

[QUOTE=Rick;144933]I forgot to mention some plant and 'shroom picking.  idea what the 'shrooms were. Something brown. 

 After an exhausted and extensive research and fact finding search it was finally decided by two of the groups plant experts on the subject of edible wild plants ( hoosier archer and myself) That in our knowledgable and expert opinions that..............................................  ....................

confused1: :Confused1: WE HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE HECK THEY ARE!!!!! :Confused1:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Glad to see you made it Crash! Has anyone heard from PGV? He was still at the campground when we left so he was the last from our group to leave.

----------


## crashdive123

Here are a few more pictures from the Jamboree.

PGV doing a bit of knapping.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Hoosierarcher imagining his favorite target.  I wonder what it is?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Poco imagining the same target.  Hmmmmm?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Equus throwing at her favorite target.  I think I’m starting to see a trend.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I wonder……..

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

If I hadn't caught that third 'hawk. Well, let's just say it would have been ugly.

----------


## nell67

Great pics crash,LOVED that last one!

----------


## crashdive123

Our visitor.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Old Soldier tried to take it for a walk.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A little of the plant life.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Our visitor.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 
Visitor? I thought Rick had been invited to go.  :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

WAY TO GO CRASH!!!!!! That's the best picture of Jewelweeds flower that I've ever seen!!!  Uuuuuuuuh what did you say the rest were?? :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Hey, I just learned jewelweed this weekend.  To me, they're colorful flowers........oh look - a butterfly.....

----------


## crashdive123

The food was fantastic.  I would have taken more pictures, but the hungry mob behind me was getting a bit testy.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Just in case anybody was wondering.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

These pics are just plain cruel.  *heading to refrigerator now*

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

If you want CRUEL I could describe in intimate detail how good it was!!!!

----------


## Ken

> If you want CRUEL I could describe in intimate detail how good it was!!!!


I thought we was friends, you and me..........   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Notice here how  Mrs. Crash is trying to distract Old Soldier while he  guards the Danish (the pastry not the people) and bacon so that Rick can move in and make off with them.  Judging from how much we all ate, it must have worked.

----------


## Ken

> Notice here how Mrs. Crash is trying to distract Old Soldier while he guards the Danish (the pastry not the people) and bacon so that Rick can move in and make off with them. Judging from how much we all ate, it must have worked.


Yeah, I noticed that a few of you guys looked like you were carrying some extra baggage.    :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I thought we was friends, you and me..........


Why Ken we ARE friends!!! I just wanted to expand your thoughts on what cruel is....... I've thought about patenting the idea and selling it to the CIA. I'll bet that would get some confessions!!!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Yeah, I noticed that a few of you guys looked like you were carrying some extra baggage.


HEY!!! I resemble that remark.. Just think of it as survival food storage option #1.

----------


## Ken

> HEY!!! I resemble that remark.. Just think of it as survival food storage option #1.


Then I guess that I should be okay for 2 or 3 months!   :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Then I guess that I should be okay for 2 or 3 months!


Man I figured I was good for a week I don't even want to think what a 2 or 3 month "reserve" would be like!!!!

----------


## Ken

+30 lbs.   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Oh if it were just 30 lbs...........

I defy anyone to look at those pics again and just try to stay svelt.

----------


## Ken

Can't see my feet anymore.  One more thing disappears  :Innocent:  and I'm going on a SERIOUS diet!

----------


## Ken

> Oh if it were just 30 lbs...........


5' 7"  - think about it.

----------


## Rick

After we ate I thought about going for a run. Then the affects of the mushrooms wore off and I came to my senses.

----------


## crashdive123

After we ate I thought about a nap.

----------


## Ken

*My sweetie runs every day and I join her* right to the end of the driveway.  Hey that's 75 feet ONE WAY or 150 feet each day, *about 10 miles* a year, *and 10 miles is a pretty darn good run, I figure.*

----------


## Rick

I'll stop by to watch. I can watch folks run all day as long as I'm in the shade.

----------


## Ken

> I'll stop by to watch. I can watch folks run all day as long as I'm in the shade.


Lot's of big trees.  Still trying to figure out what some of them are.   :Blushing:

----------


## hoosierarcher

I actually lost weight over the weekend but then I was way too much a tub of lard when I got there and 5.7 pounds is hardly noticable when that is the case. But see I am every bit as fugly as I warned you I was.
Oh and just so those who couldn't attend don't feel too bad about it.....You know it's hot and humid when you drink 3 cups of coffee, 3 1.5L bottles of water, a 12 ounce glass of orange juice, 4 cans of Coke, a bottle of Foster's and make 15 - 20 trips to the water fountain and never pee all day; but have to wring your shirt out several times. I know now what a self basting turkey feels like.

----------


## oldsoldier

I forgot to tell you all last night, I want to plan another jamboree NEXT MONTH!! I went back to work yesterday morning and my Boss told me that starting yesterday they were adding 1 "extra" stop on my transport run each day. So when I get back from ST. Louis each day. ( 6-7 hours round trip) I drop the trailer I have hook to another one drive out to the East side of town ( 10-15 minute drive) drop 5-6 stacks of bread at the new Wal-mart ( 15-20 minutes) and drive back to bakery.  All totaled about 1 extra hour a day X 5 days a week. An extra 5 hours a week...... Bummer?? WELL...........................
Under the new union contract. Extra trailer move with load $ 32.00, Wal-mart delivery 
$10.00 Mileage $9.20 Extra stop $ 7.00 in other words.......................................
5 hours a week extra..........................$281.00 a week extra money on my pay check....................
I think I'll tell them Yes I'll keep the extra stop NO PROBLEM!!!!!

----------


## Ken

> 5 hours a week extra..........................$281.00 a week extra money on my pay check....................


*Soldier, you remember this post when you first joined?*




> WOW I'm ashamed of what I do for a living now..... i drive an 18 wheeler for the local bread Co.


*AT $56.20 AN HOUR!?????   Got any job applications with you? *

----------


## oldsoldier

*AT $56.20 AN HOUR!?????   Got any job applications with you? * [/QUOTE]

Ken suprizinglly enough we have a pretty good/bad turnover especially in new hire "relief drivers, and some in regular drivers june of last year I started as 5th. relief now I am # 21 in seniority out of 25 full time contract drivers, and we have 3 more retiring this year. So as Bob Barker says "Come on Down"......

----------


## Ken

Paid Benefits.  Paid vacations.  Retirement plan.  Sick leave.  NO OVERHEAD.  No crisis phone calls at 2:00 a.m.  That don't sound bad AT ALL!

----------


## Ken

Up my way, the court-appointed lawyers (some of them are real good) get paid $50.00/hour. And from that, they cover ALL of their own overhead, secretary's salary, etc., etc., etc. and even get to keep a little bit for themselves.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Hi Everyone, I just got back from Indiana.  I spent two more nights camping in Ohio.  I'm going to read the posts from the camporee now.  Talk to you later...

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Up my way, the court-appointed lawyers (some of them are real good) get paid $50.00/hour. And from that, they cover ALL of their own overhead, secretary's salary, etc., etc., etc. and even get to keep a little bit for themselves.


 You'd be hard pressed, to get me to crank-up a piece of equipment for less than $100 an hour. (And that doesn't include the mobilization.) :Innocent: 

 (...and all that does, is pay the overhead)

----------


## oldsoldier

> Paid Benefits.  Paid vacations.  Retirement plan.  Sick leave.  NO OVERHEAD.  No crisis phone calls at 2:00 a.m.  That don't sound bad AT ALL!


 Not to shabby up until the last contract we had free 100 % company paid insurance. Under the new contract due to rising health care costs we now have to pay $10.00 a month for the family plan,$5.00 for individual. Not bad at all considering.

----------


## Ken

Health insurance family plan - $1,634.00/month.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Health insurance family plan - $1,634.00/month.


 What the.....
I thought Mass. had "free healthcare".
(You know, like they want for all of us.) :Innocent:

----------


## oldsoldier

> Health insurance family plan - $1,634.00/month.


 After due deliberation the jury finds.................. Ken I'm sorry to say ...... you are in the wrong business and in the wrong state.

----------


## Ken

Ya' think?   :Innocent:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Sorry it's taken so long to check-in but I took my time getting back.  I decided to do a bit more camping.  I had a great time and everyone was friendly and fun to be around.  I believe we all had a good time and would highly recommend doing it again.

I'll post more about the trip later, I want to get cleaned up.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Boy am I glad to hear from you!! I was starting to get a little worried, had already started PM-ing to see if anyone had heard from you. GLAD to see you made it OK. Now I'll breath a little easier. Have fun on your side trip? Looking forward to hearing from you.

----------


## oldsoldier

Well H#@@ I tried to post some more jamboree pics even asked Rick for help I just ain't computer savvy enough. So if you want to see em until I can get help posting. Try going to s634.photobucket.com/albums/uu66/specops_01_2009
Maybe you can see em there and if you can post em'  Then your a whole lot smarter than I am !!!!!!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Well let's give it a try...Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. All I did Don was run my cursor over the pic... a drop down appeared... I went down to Image - clicked on it(L click) then R clicked on it, hit copy came here and hit paste and voile' it appeared! I'll leave the rest for you since they are your pics.  It may help if you have 2 windows open as I did.

----------


## Ken

Good thing I wasn't there.  I woulda' split that slab of log in half on my first throw.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Yeah right Ken, did you see how thick they are? Almost as thick as that stuff you're slinging!!!

----------


## Ken

> Yeah right Ken, did you see how thick they are? Almost as thick as that stuff you're slinging!!!


*You never heard? They call me "Ken Bunyan" in these parts. Even the Redwoods fear me. In fact, entire forests are "petrified" of me.* 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Heck, I did THIS just by throwing my SAK. * 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## oldsoldier

Hi gang sorry I ran off pager went off OH SH%$!!!!! Here's a survival scenerio for ya.

 Tuesday P.M. West side Evansville Indiana.  Crowded waterpark/recreation area. Around 6000-7000 people in an area of less than 4 acres. Park office concessions 100 yards from pool,water slide etc. High humidity, temps around 85 degrees. Light breeze out of the south east ( blowing across park,office, concessions and pool area in that order) 2000 gallon (3/4 full) LPG (propane) tank develops a heat/humidity related stress crack loosing around 2-21/2 lbs of gas per minute...................
                                                    WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO?????
(90 % of the crowd are kids under 14)

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

OK I guess don/Oldsoldier is busy...making 50 some odd dollars somewhere so I'll try to post these pics for him. Here goes....    Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 
Oldsoldiers knives..Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 
Group photo...Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Danish sitting in the back of my(poco's) truck just before I took off leaving Rick with none....OOPS did I say that?Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.  
Better shot of the Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.Danish...(Yes they really were there!! (The pastry not the people)
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Rick Chowing down...Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Pic of the meal we all shared...Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Ricks favorite mushrooms (no one really ate them)Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Somethings wrong with this picture... Does anyone see what it is?  Equus is on a "potty break' as she is NOT throwing any Tomahawks!!!Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
 Hoosier Archer firing up the Grill for those delicious Tenderloins MMMMMmmmmm MMMMmmmmm MMMMM !!! making my mouth water just remembering how good they were!!!Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 
Crash and HA throwing 'Hawks as I poco watch patiently waiting a turn :Innocent: Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Crash's amazing "Robin Hood" shotGuests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Crash's "Bragging photo"
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 
The knapping conference (as opposed to the napping that occurred after the meals!!)Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Crash looking for the piece of baked coral to knapGuests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
 HA talking to mr.&Mrs.Crash right after they arrived Last but not least some of Crash's handiwork - That's one handy talented man!!
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I took care of it.  Since the spammer was hammered, any posts that quoted him are being deleted as well.

----------


## oldsoldier

> I took care of it.  Since the spammer was hammered, any posts that quoted him are being deleted as well.


 Whazit??? Huh??who???? Dang it I missed something again!!!

----------


## Rick

Someone at the jamboree had a mini version of the army flashlight. I think that was you, Oldsoldier but I'm not certain. Where did you get that?

----------


## oldsoldier

> Someone at the jamboree had a mini version of the army flashlight. I think that was you, Oldsoldier but I'm not certain. Where did you get that?


Rick it was me that had it the brand is pentagon.  Looked real quick pentagonlight.com  Is there web site

----------


## Rick

Thanks!!!!! I got 'em.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Thanks!!!!! I got 'em.


 Hey no problem I still owe ya 4-5. Well dinners ready gonna go eat see ya later.

----------


## Rick

Wait! What? You owe me and don't invite me to dinner? What the.....? FOUL! I'm calling foul!

----------


## oldsoldier

> Wait! What? You owe me and don't invite me to dinner? What the.....? FOUL! I'm calling foul!


 Rick it's now 1600 on wensday. Dinner will be ready around 1830. Todays menu. ( My day to cook)

     Appitizer: Sausage stuffed mushrooms

                   Salad with dried cranberries, toasted almonds, shaved ham,
                    Home made garlic parmesian croutons and homemade
                    vinagerette dressing

  Main course: wheat Pasta with home made marinara sauce with  meat and mushrooms. fresh bakes Garlic and 5 cheese bread.

     Dessert: Chocolate cream cheese pie. ( my recipe)

          Drinks: Honey/ lemon sun tea fresh made today.

----------


## Ken

> Rick it's now 1600 on wensday. Dinner will be ready around 1830. Todays menu. ( My day to cook)
> 
> Appitizer: Sausage stuffed mushrooms
> 
> Salad with dried cranberries, toasted almonds, shaved ham,
> Home made garlic parmesian croutons and homemade
> vinagerette dressing
> 
> Main course: wheat Pasta with home made marinara sauce with meat and mushrooms. fresh bakes Garlic and 5 cheese bread.
> ...


*Did you know?*

29,953 seats are available per day to fly out of Providence, RI connecting to Evansville, IN6 airlines operate between Providence, RI and Evansville, INThe largest aircraft operated by Northwest Airlines flying between Providence, RI and Evansville, IN is a 32S with 148 seats.37 flights per week fly out of Providence, RI connecting to Evansville, INThe best current ticket price from Providence to Evansville is $839.*Booking the next flight out*

----------


## oldsoldier

> *Did you know?*
> 
> 29,953 seats are available per day to fly out of Providence, RI connecting to Evansville, IN6 airlines operate between Providence, RI and Evansville, INThe largest aircraft operated by Northwest Airlines flying between Providence, RI and Evansville, IN is a 32S with 148 seats.37 flights per week fly out of Providence, RI connecting to Evansville, INThe best current ticket price from Providence to Evansville is $839.*Booking the next flight out*


  Ken I've got a brand new bottle of sweet sherry in the fridge and just got a new box of havana's yesterday. The best rental co. here is enterprise there right in the airport.

----------


## Ken

Next flight is 6:20 a.m.  You said "dinner for tomorrow,"  right?   :Innocent:

----------


## oldsoldier

> Next flight is 6:20 a.m.  You said "dinner for tomorrow,"  right?


 We always have leftovers!!!

----------


## Rick

I'm typing this on my cell phone and trying to drive at the same time. I should be in Evansvil..........@$%#$^#$$ driver!!!! The nerve of him stopping at a red light!! Now, where was I?

----------


## Ken

Just read these "statistics....."  :Sneaky2: 


29,953 seats are available per day to fly out of Providence, RI connecting to Evansville, INThe largest aircraft operated by Northwest Airlines flying between Providence, RI and Evansville, IN is a 32S with 148 seats.37 flights per week fly out of Providence, RI connecting to Evansville, INNow figure - there are 37 flights per week "connecting to Evansville", and the largest aircraft holds 148 passengers - that's a maximum of *5,476 seats each week.*

BUT THEY ALSO SAY 29,953 seats are available each day "connecting to Evansville." 29,953 x 7 = *209,671 seats each week.*

Do you see *a bit of a discrepancy here?* AND THESE GUYS WANT ME TO FLY ON *THEIR* PLANE???

I'll start walking in a few minutes. Soldier, do you mind holding up dinner a bit?

----------


## Rick

It's Indiana for cryin' out loud. We don't bother countin' stuff. Just say they got a bunch of seats and we're happy.

----------


## Ken

> It's Indiana for cryin' out loud. We don't bother countin' stuff. Just say they got a bunch of seats and we're happy.


 
Happy now?   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Nat King Cole comes to mind...

Brush yourself off
Take a deep breath
Pick yourself up
And start all over again.

----------


## Ken

One of the best songs *EVER........*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GVKbhYrcGM

----------


## equus

hey guys mel has sharpened my tomahawk and i am going to be making my target this weekend.  i can't wait actually.  this is very relaxing for me am also looking into a few guns so that mel can take me hunting maybe. but the last time that i went hunting my dad took me and i couldn't pull the trigger shot the deer with my camera instead my dad was mad at me.

----------


## equus

oh by the way ken where are my hawks????? i am waiting for them when can i expect them to arrive at door step???

----------


## Rick

75 hawks. (chuckle) You sure got yourself into a pickle this time.

----------


## Ken

Rick will be bringing them with him.  We felt that it would make more sense to ship the hawks and the target together.   :Smile:

----------


## equus

hey the wrong target is coming i need you to come ken not rick!!!!! so i can expect you day after tomorrow right ken!!!!!!

----------


## Ken

> hey the wrong target is coming i need you to come ken not rick!!!!! so i can expect you day after tomorrow right ken!!!!!!


 
That was *NOT* our deal!

----------


## Rick

Close your eyes, Wally. Equus is gettin' ready to whoop up on Ken. It ain't gonna be purdy either.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Wanna' see something that ain't purdy?  Look at THIS!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## equus

thanks rick i have to figure out how to get him here without him knowing!!!!anybody got a gag and ductape.

----------


## Rick

I may be wrong about this mind you. But if you gag him and tie him up with duct tape even Ken would figure out something's up.

----------


## equus

which one is you ken second one on the left? :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

My guess would be 3rd or 4th from the left. But I'm just guessing.

----------


## equus

> I may be wrong about this mind you. But if you gag him and tie him up with duct tape even Ken would figure out something's up.


aren't you confusing ken with 2d2k!!!!! you have any suggestions???? :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

Gee.  I offer you 75 hawks and all I ask is that you throw 1 - just 1 - at a certain target, and now you wanna' come after ME!   :Blushing:

----------


## crashdive123

Don't worry Ken - it's a lawyer thing.

----------


## equus

> Gee.  I offer you 75 hawks and all I ask is that you throw 1 - just 1 - at a certain target, and now you wanna' come after ME!


*how many will you offer me to not come after you?* and how can i go after the guy that gave me my first hawk?  it just wouldn't be right but if you give me one then i could go after him because i could use yours not his!!!!! :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

There's some really good logic in that, you have to admit. I mean, I GAVE her the hawk. Now, if you were to make good on the 75..well...that would put me in a bad light, then wouldn't it? Wouldn't it?

----------


## Ken

> *how many will you offer me to not come after you?* and how can i go after the guy that gave me my first hawk? it just wouldn't be right but if you give me one then i could go after him because i could use yours not his!!!!!


_"A criminal offense, extortion, occurs when one party blackmails another or takes property or money through threats or intimidation."_

My bill is in the mail.   :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Whoa, counselor. Let's back up and read this thread. I think you offered....

----------


## Rick

> Gee.  I offer you 75 hawks


In your own words......

----------


## equus

this ain't an extortion this is an auction!!!!!!

----------


## crashdive123

See what I mean?  Refer to post #656.

----------


## Ken

> In your own words......


(Okay, I had to let the dogs out. I'm back.)


Nice try, Perry Mason, but a woefully illogical argument. I offered Equus 75 haws if she agreed to eliminate an annoyance in my life. That was merely an offer to enter into a contract.

However, when she demanded those very same hawks and threatened, by clear inference, to cause me serious bodily injury if I did not comply, that's

*EXTORTION!*

----------


## Rick

I do believe your offer was a solicitation for murder? Extortion....murder.....we'll let the jury decide.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

HUH? nobody mentioned any money did they.Doesn't extortion mean fiduciary gain??

----------


## Rick

Whoa. He's gooooooood. We'll settle out of court......for 75 hawks.

----------


## Ken

> I do believe your offer was a solicitation for murder? Extortion....murder.....we'll let the jury decide.


I'd wasn't soliciting for murder.  Just for relief from an ANNOYANCE!!!!  :Sneaky2: 




> HUH? nobody mentioned any money did they.Doesn't extortion mean fiduciary gain??


Hawks will suffice.  It doesn't have to be money.  Anything of value will do.




> Whoa. He's gooooooood. We'll settle out of court......for 75 hawks.


Nope.  I won't take any less than 500 hawks to settle.  Just mail 'em to me today.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Equus will send you one, yes that's(1) via Air mail!!!

----------


## Rick

Better get a catcher's mit, Ken.

----------


## Ken

> Better get a catcher's mit, Ken.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Uh Ken you may want to go back and refresh your debating skills,you seem to be losing. (just an observation)

----------


## Ken

> Uh Ken you may want to go back and refresh your debating skills,you seem to be losing. (just an observation)


Just letting you guys catch up a bit........

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Uh Ken you sure you want to go in there Equus is right inside waiting.....

----------


## Rick

There goes that scary music again. For God's sake, Ken, don't open that door!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ken

> There goes that scary music again. For God's sake, Ken, don't open that door!!!!!!!!


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Here are a few more pics.

Poco and Eqqus breaking some rocks.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A nearby creek.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The recipients of some pretty darn nice throwing knives donated by Rick.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Seems that some folks were getting pretty good with those knives.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winnie

Late again, looks like you all had a fine time! Have to say that dinner looked very good.
I was busy cultivating flu whilst you were away and I'm just getting back to normal. (some folk have all the luck!) 
Anyway thanks for the pics, even if I wasn't there I certainly would have liked to have been. 
One very jealous Winnie!

----------


## Rick

That creek is just behind our camp. There are some decent size bass in that little bit of water. A couple of kids hauled one in on Saturday and went walking down the road showing off their prize. It looked like it was about 9 or 10 inches long. 

On one of my scouting trips down the wind was pretty stiff coming off of the lake. All of the butterflies were down in the creek and out of the wind. There were hundreds of them lining both sides of the water. It was pretty spectacular.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> and I'm just getting back to normal.


 So....you're saying that you used to be normal? LOL :Innocent: 




(Glad you're feeling better.) :clap:

----------


## Ken

*This:*




> (Glad you're feeling better.)


*Does not make up for THIS :*




> So....you're saying that you used to be normal? LOL


*Fire when ready, wychwood!*  :clap:

----------


## Winnie

Used to be..... I'm not so sure now! LOL :Blushing: 

(I'm in a forgiving mood)

----------


## Ken

> (I'm in a forgiving mood)


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winnie

You know Ken, one of these days that wooden spoon of yours is going to get you into trouble! naughty, naughty man :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Used to be..... I'm not so sure now! LOL
> 
> (I'm in a forgiving mood)


 Heck....I didn't mean anything by it...I was just  trying to figure out if we have any "normal" people on this board! LOL  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Heck....I didn't mean anything by it...I was just trying to figure out if we have any "normal" people on this board! LOL


Besides me?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



Pfffftt....who are you trying to fool?
I think if you were to smile, it would look more like this! :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Besides me?


 Beside you, behind you,.....it's hard tellin' where they might hide. :Smash:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



 LOL, yeah....I've posted the video, of that, around here somewhere. :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Winnie

> Heck....I didn't mean anything by it...I was just  trying to figure out if we have any "normal" people on this board! LOL


It's that ken person! I swear!

I have a sneaking suspicion normal may not be a usual state of mind for all of us!

Oh and thankyou 2D I'm feeling a lot better, still not sure about normal tho. :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Get better soon WW. Don'y worry any I'm not "normal" either,never have been never will be. :clap:

----------


## Winnie

Thankyou Poco, this normal word is gettin' worrisome! Not sure I like it anymore, seems to have caused a minor skirmish in the ranks!! LOL

----------


## crashdive123

> Thankyou Poco, this normal word is gettin' worrisome! Not sure I like it anymore, seems to have caused a minor skirmish in the ranks!! LOL


Nah!  No worries.  Get well soon, and remember - this is our world ---- we just let others live in it.  We get to decide what normal is.  Boy, am I in trouble.

----------


## Rick

Well, yeah. They even consider me normal.....sometimes.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well, yeah. They even consider me normal.....sometimes.


 No, Rick.....what we said was that you are normally here.  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Oooh. I get it. I do. I get it.   (looking around for ban button)

----------


## Ken

> Oooh. I get it. I do. I get it. (looking around for ban button)


*YES! YES!* 
*DO IT, RICK!* 
*BAN HIM!* 
 :clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## hoosierarcher

"She turned me into a newt!"................................. "I got better."


Glad to see Ken is back to normal.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Hello Everyone... Just in case someone noticed I haven't been around lately here's what happened.

I got sick, real sick. Not long after I got home from the rendezvous I started to come down with a bad headache. Before long I could hardly move. It was like a migraine headache on top of the flue. I ended up going to the hospital, where they shot me up with a bunch of drugs. The treatment helped take the edge off but, I was still very sick.

I'm currently wore down and sore but today is the first day I've felt good enough to do anything. The doctors never did figure out what the cause was.

So there it is, I'm not dead - YET!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Oh Man are you all right??(I mean aside from the obvious illness) Do the docs have any idea what the problem might be? Anything we can do?

----------


## Ken

Sorry to hear about that, PGV.  (Rick seems to have that effect on everyone.)  Glad you're better now!   :Smile:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'm really starting to feel better today.  Maybe a couple more days and I'll be back on my feet.  The doctors best guess was a severe migraine but I'm having a few more complications than normal.  I think I'll be fine though.

----------


## equus

hey sorry to hear that.  Hope that it had passed now and you won't be sick no more.  if there is anything that i can do for you let me know.

----------


## panch0

Hope you get to feeling better soon.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Thanks for the support.  I'll be fine.  I feel bad that I missed all the conversations after the rendezvous.  It was a good time.  As soon as I get back on my feet I'll be ready for another one.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

well my head is starting to hurt again, I'll talk with you some more later.  Everyone take care.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Take care of yourself Phil talk to you soon.

----------


## crashdive123

Clearly you did not eat enough Danish (the pastry not the people) at the gathering.  Take care of yourself and get well soon.

----------


## Rick

Odd that you had that problem. I went to the doctor myself yesterday. I developed a bacterial infection in my head (yeah, go ahead with the jokes) and my neck. It started the Monday after we got home and just progressively has gotten worse. It's currently in the lymph nodes in my neck, my right ear and my head. He put me on a honkin' big antibiotic to get a handle on it. Been doing a lot of sleeping because of it. Really worn out. At the moment, you would be quite accurate to call me a knot head or knot neck or both. Crazy that both of us walked away from there ill. Wish I had eaten more Danish (the pastry not the people) now if that's all it took. 

Take care, Phil. Hope you're better soon.

----------


## hoosierarcher

Get yourselves checked for ticks. I'm having a sometimers moment right now and can't remember the name; but sever headache with flu symptoms are signs of one of the tick spread diseases. It needs to be treated early or it's chronic. LYME Disease! that's it. Anyway Phil tell the docs to check you out for that. Rick sounds like a horse fly bit you on the neck after biting another person or animal. Remember if the docs put you on antibiotics to take all of them as directed and then get a probiotic intestinal flora/fauna restorative treatment. Godspeed in healing.

----------


## Rick

I was just thinking of a high colonic.......or not.

----------


## oldsoldier

Okay lost a post somewhere.. pgv hope you feel better. I agree with HA sounds like you  MAY have lyme disease! Check yourself CAREFULLY for ticks or have someone check for you. Lyme disease has many of your symptoms. As an outdoorsman you know how serious it could be PLEASE get checked.!!!  Ditto for you Rick however your symptoms sound like you got bit by a mosquito and may possibly have a case of west nile virus. Did the Dr. check for that? Some of your symptoms sound like WNV. I also recommend you get tested if your Dr. Hasn't 100% ruled it out. Like Lyme disease west nile is also serious and can and has killed people!!!

----------


## nell67

Guys,do what the others have suggested,and have your docs check you over again,good this time.

Another thing would be meningitis,did they check for that possibility??? 

Get better soon guys!

----------


## crashdive123

Golly, now I'm getting all depressed, and I feel fine.  Seriously though - I know that you've both seen a doctor.  Did you mention that you had been camping recently?  That might open up a new file for them to look at.

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winnie

Well I hope you both feel better soon.

----------


## Ken

> Well I hope you both feel better soon.


They would both feel better much quicker if you sent Crash and me some of your Christmas Pudding today.   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Yeah, I did. I suspect I involuntarily scratched my neck or head and probably had the bacteria on my hands. Somehow it found a way in and is currently having a party. You know how bacteria are, you let one in and the next thing you know all their cousins show up and you become party central. 

I am really cognizant of keeping my hands clean especially when I'm in the woods. This kind of crap is so easy to pick up because it's literally everywhere. 

I'll tell you one thing, if I lived off grid I'd be pretty concerned right now. If I had to trek or paddle 100 miles to get to a doctor I'd be in pretty dire straights. I look like I have the freakin' mumps from the side of my head to almost my shoulder. Even the dog is laughing at me. I've never seen a dog laugh before but I swear she is.

----------


## Ken

> You know how bacteria are, you let one in and the next thing you know all their cousins show up...........


You're talking about 2dumb and wareagle, aren't you?   :Innocent:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Gees! I hope you both get well soon..PGV it sounds to me like Lymes disease. I found my brother in the same condition you described. Please get checked for it.

----------


## Solanum

thats sucks man get well soon

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I'm kinda' concerned for both of you, hope you both have good doctors.

----------


## rebel

Mono?  


Just kidin'!  I  hope y'all start feeling better soon.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Well I'm back up again... I'm starting to feel pretty good. My next doctors appointment is this upcoming Thursday. I'll have them check for Lymes disease. I hope that's not the problem. After all the places I've been, to catch it in a campground in Indiana would be disappointing.

It's going to take a bit to get caught up with the forum.  I'll give it my best.

Thanks for all the well wishes...

----------


## Rick

You don't mess with Hoosier ticks. You sure don't want to "tick" them off. 

See that right there? That, folks, is humor. Belly laughs, that's what it is.

----------


## Ken

*Yaaaawwwwwwwwwwwn*

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I haven't really been able to talk much about the rendezvous because of how sick I've been, but I had a great time. We had a small group but with very diversified backgrounds. IMO, the rendezvous was a great success.

First off, *Rick* and *Crash* were great... We're lucky to have them both involved in the forum. Believe it or not, both are very soft spoken and great to talk with. Rick is very knowledgeable and if he doesn't know the answer, he will tell you where to get the answer. Crash is "again" very smart and a great instructor.

*Mrs. Crash* was so nice and enjoyable to be around. I believe she contributed way more to the rendezvous than she thought she would.

Another great lady was *equus*, she took over the tomahawk and knife throwing. She put all of us to shame and it was her first time at it. She's one determined woman. Everything she tried she wanted to master.

*Pocomoonskyeyes* brought the good-old-boy hospitality with him. A knowledgeable outdoorsman and as friendly a person as you would want to meet.

Now *Oldsoldier* is the man you want to meet up with if TSHTF. He was loaded for every possible catastrophe. Smart, equipped, and mobile. His war wagon - with trailer - could support a dozen people. Just find what road he's on and get in behind him.

*Hoosierarcher* was willing to set down and talk about most anything. That man knows a lot about preparing for an emergency and our government. He's very well educated and a really good guy.

I would highly encourage these types of rendezvous's throughout the forum. Even small groups meeting up around the country would make for a good time.

Thanks for all that attended, I'm looking forward to the next one.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm thinking of another Florida or Georgia get together when the weather cools down.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> I'm thinking of another Florida or Georgia get together when the weather cools down.


That works for me. I'm up for most places.

----------


## oldsoldier

Pgv... thank you for the kind words. I am always willing to share my limited knowledge with anyone who wants it all they have to do is ask. I'll try to answer best I can. Tue with the Gadgets anyone that needs/wants the "toys" maybe I can help guide them in the right direction as I have spent a lot of time researching gear ans "gadgets" so maybe I can save someone a little time.

[B]However you forgot someone who also made a BIG contribution to the jamboree[B][ 
You also shared a lot of great information with us all. Your expertise in outdoor lore and fishing was very good and of great value to me. I just wish the temperature was a little lower so we could have "wet a few flies". Thank you for your contributions,

 I agree EVERYONE on the forum needs to get with others in their "area" and have a get together. The friendships you form the knowledge you gain and the fun you'll have will always be with you and may even make the life saving difference someday.
                            thanks again to all the attendees of jamboree!!!
                                                                             Don

----------


## nell67

You guys would love the temps here now,LOL not getting outta the 70's during the day and dropping to the 50's at night!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Same here in N.E. Ohio, too bad we didn't have this kind of weather a couple of weeks ago.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Here's some pictures of the stuff I got at the rendezvous -

_First Picture: a shot of everything._
_Second: ancient coral from central Florida. Given out by Crash & Mrs. Crash. Great material to Knapp._
_Third: "Goody Bag" from Oldsoldier._
_Fourth: nice book I traded Oldsoldier for._
_Fifth: PVC cache made by Oldsoldier and next to it is a piece of Florida bamboo from Crash._

_I need to retake a couple pictures to show you the rest, the first ones didn't upload. Be right back._

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

:Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing: 


 Man what can I say after such compliments!!! I'm still blushing.Even after all those smilies And Oldsoldiers post!!  Uh... Gee... Thanks Phil. I'm  flabbergasted. 

Just to echo what Oldsoldier said you forgot to include yourself and modesty aside for just a minute...Reach around and Pat yourself on the Back. You are one heck of a cook!! I like cooking but I know I couldn't have pulled off those potatoes eggs and bacon dish you whipped up like you had been doing it since you were in diapers... A LOT of experience went into that!! And you are right in there with Oldsoldier when it comes to equipment. Between the two of you the rest of us could've just showed up!!

 Yes it was a wonderful time!! I have a better idea of what to expect for the next get together. I will be better prepared for the next one. Honestly I just thought it would be a bunch of us getting together and Camping, sitting around sharing stories, experiences, and skills. Boy did I underestimate!! It was so much more! My expectations were like saying Mt McKinley is a hill, only to get there and find a MOUNTAIN!! I hope everyone get's that analogy!! I can't say enough about how great it is!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Here's a couple more things I got -

First: Kentucky flint from pocomooneyes & Equus
Second: a handmade knife from Crash.  It feels real nice in my hand.

I believe that's it.  I wasn't fortune enough to win any prizes from the other attendees.  There was a lot of great stuff to be had.  Maybe next time.   :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

PGV - I didn't get a chance to seal that sheath.  If you'd like - I'll post directions that I was going to use (but haven't tried yet).

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> PGV - I didn't get a chance to seal that sheath. If you'd like - I'll post directions that I was going to use (but haven't tried yet).


OK, let me know what you want me to use and I'll give it a try.  I haven't done anything to it yet.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Yes there was one other thing I do remember, an instant cold pack from Rick.  I used it right away, I wrapped it in a wet pack towel and put it on my head.  Did anyone mention that it was hot that week.

----------


## crashdive123

Was it?  Didn't notice.

I'll find the instructions and post them.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I remember another thing now, Hoosierarcher gave out "firebugs" made of wax, sawdust, and cotton.  Neat little fire starters.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Only a man from Florida wouldn't of noticed.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Yes there was one other thing I do remember, an instant cold pack from Rick.  I used it right away, I wrapped it in a wet pack towel and put it on my head.  Did anyone mention that it was hot that week.


Careful there pgv some people may misynderstand your post and think you're a hot head :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Well, I've been called that before... and worse...

----------


## crashdive123

PGV - here's the thread with sheath making information.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...628#post150628

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Thanks Crash!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'm ready for another rendezvous, I got the bug now.  Maybe somewhere from North Carolina down.  Crash did the longest travel last time, so something closer his way.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I could also do one up at my friends cabin in Clinton County PA.  Between the cabin and the property we could setup a nice camp.  Sorry Crash that would be a drive for you.  You would just have to stay longer to make it worth the trip.

----------


## crashdive123

Sometimes running a small business and enjoying leisure time don't go hand in hand.  One of the trips I'm doing this fall will be Cumberland Island.  Boat drops you off and then backpack to the campsite.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I like that... I know how it is to run your own business.  I'm all for one in PA and one down by you in Florida.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

In Florida, in the cooler months that is!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Cooler months for me, not you Crash.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm thinking January.  It'll be like summer for you guys.  Of course the last one we did here it got down to 22 F.  I thought it was great.  Mrs. Crash was not amused.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I can work with cool to cold.  And as far as Mrs. Crash is concerned, I believe she could deal with anything she sets her mind to.  But, that doesn't mean she has a mind to go out and freeze...

----------


## pgvoutdoors

By January in N.E. Ohio, 22F and above sounds good to me.  Pick a place and I'll be there.

----------


## Rick

If you do Florida or Georgia I swear I'll do everything in my power to be there. I had a lot of fun, great fellowship, I learned a lot and reinforced some friendships. I'm not sure it gets any better than that. 

To everyone that didn't go.......

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Maybe some of our North Georgia folks have some ideas.  I think Cumberland Island would be cool though.  Mrs. Crash and I are going this fall (after the golf resort weekend I had to bribe her with).

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> If you do Florida or Georgia I swear I'll do everything in my power to be there. I had a lot of fun, great fellowship, I learned a lot and reinforced some friendships. I'm not sure it gets any better than that. 
> 
> To everyone that didn't go.......
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Rick that was so cold it made the arctic look like the Tropics. :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## Rick

And you point is??????

----------


## Ken

> And you point is??????


Way above your level of comprehension.   :Sneaky2: 

I gotta' buy this Forum!

----------


## Rick

It's not for sale....any more.

----------


## oldsoldier

Just moving this post up. We have a new person i sent here wants to check it out may join us next time.

----------


## Rick

Most excellent. More at the jamboree would be great!! That's more food!!

----------


## oldsoldier

> Most excellent. More at the jamboree would be great!! That's more food!!


Relax Rick I already told him that the initiation fee for jamboree is a case of twinkies :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

You da man!!!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Relax Rick I already told him that the initiation fee for jamboree is a case of twinkies





> You da man!!!


 Not only did he hook you up, he completely sidestepped the QC department! LOL :clap: 

 Sweet move, oldsoldier! :Smash:  :clap:

----------


## crashdive123

QC will be there again for their cut.

----------


## Beo

So is this still in the planning stage? Or did it actually get off the ground yet, I'd love to come.
Beo,

----------


## crashdive123

Beo - we did it.  Take a look back through the pictures in this thread.  I'm sure we'll do it again.  I mean think about it - who would want to pass up an opportunity to throw sharp things, eat good food, and gather with fine folks.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

OK the pics start on page 28 post 546 of this thread and are spread out through the next several pages. Just thought I'd let you know.

----------

